# La Pasión de Cristo (2004), por Mel Gibson (m1080p), en formato .mp4 con subtítulos incrustados (3.00 GB).



## BlueOrange (15 Abr 2022)

Está imposible de conseguir en ninguna plataforma de pago. Si encuentra esta película cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero. Les dejo el film completo.








La Pasión de Cristo, por Mel Gibson (2004) (1080p).


Está imposible de conseguir, por lo que si encuentra esta película, cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero…




coronayespinas.wordpress.com












La Pasión de Cristo, por Mel Gibson (2004). - Un Católico Perplejo


Está imposible de conseguir, por lo que si encuentra esta película, cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*POST DATA* (Añado otra peli)​
*‘Jesús de Nazaret’* es un largometraje para televisión del año *1977 *y dirigido por *Franco Zeffirelli*, donde narra la historia completa de Jesús (su nacimiento, vida, muerte y resurrección) según los relatos de los cuatro Evangelios del Nuevo Testamento. Contó con un reparto deslumbrante para su época.










Jesús de Nazaret, por Franco Zeffirelli (1977). - Un Católico Perplejo


'Jesús de Nazaret' es un largometraje para televisión del año 1977 y dirigido por Franco Zeffirelli, donde narra la historia completa de Jesús (su nacimiento, vida, muerte y resurrección) según los relatos de los cuatro Evangelios del Nuevo Testamento.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Jesús de Nazaret, por Franco Zeffirelli (1977).


‘Jesús de Nazaret’ es un largometraje para televisión del año 1977 y dirigido por Franco Zeffirelli, donde narra la historia completa de Jesús (su nacimiento, vida, muerte y resurrecció…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Abr 2022)

*ISAÍAS 53*
Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Edición de 1944.​
“1 ¿Quién creerá lo que hemos oído? ¿A quién fué revelado el brazo de Yave? 2 Sube ante él como un retoño, como retoño de raíz en tierra árida. No hay en él parecer, no hay hermosura que atraiga las miradas, no hay en él belleza que agrade. 3 Despreciado, desecho de los hombres, varón de dolores, conocedor de todos los quebrantos, ante quien se vuelve el rostro, menospreciado, estimado en nada; 4 pero fué él, ciertamente, quien tomó sobre sí nuestras enfermedades y cargó con nuestros dolores, y nosotros le tuvimos por castigado y herido por Dios y humillado. 5 Fué traspasado por nuestras iniquidades, y molido por nuestros pecados. El castigo salvador pesó sobre él, y en sus llagas hemos sido curados. 6 Todos nosotros andábamos errantes, como ovejas, siguiendo cada uno su camino, y Yave cargó sobre él la iniquidad de todos nosotros. 7 Maltratado y afligido, no abrió la boca, como cordero llevado al matadero, como oveja muda ante los trasquiladores. 8 Fué arrebatado por un juicio inicuo, sin que nadie defendiera su causa, cuando era arrancado de la tierra de los vivientes y muerto por las iniquidades de su pueblo. 9 Dispuesta estaba entre los impíos su sepultura, y fué en la muerte igualado a los malhechores; a pesar de no haber en él maldad, ni haber mentira en su boca, 10 quiso quebrantarle Yave con padecimientos. Ofreciendo su vida en sacrificio por el pecado, tendrá posteridad. Y vivirá largos años, y en sus manos prosperará la obra de Yave. 11 Librado de los tormentos de su alma, verá, y lo que verá colmará sus deseos. El justo, mi siervo, justificará a muchos, y cargará con las iniquidades de ellos. 12 Por eso yo le daré por parte suya muchedumbres, y recibirá muchedumbres por botín; por haberse entregado a la muerte, y haber sido contado entre los pecadores, cuando llevaba sobre sí los pecados de todos e intercedía por los pecadores.”

– Isaías 53, 1-12. (Página 627).​
Comentario de Nácar-Colunga sobre el libro de Isías: «No podemos fijar con certeza el tiempo del comienzo ni del fin de su ministerio (del profeta Isaías). Sólo podemos asegurar que empezó antes del 734 (a. de C.), año de la guerra siroefraimita contra Ajaz (Isaías 7, 1). La tradición judía asegura que (el profeta Isaías) murió asesinado por el rey Manases, bien entrado yá el *siglo VII* (a. de C.), y, por consiguiente, cuando el profeta era ya muy anciano.» Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Edición de 1944. (Página.589).

*Nota:* es una práctica habitual que este capítulo 53 de Isaías lo supriman de las Torás judías. Lo quitan entero.

*Biblias Católicas*








Sagrada Biblia Nacar Colunga (1944) (1ª Edición) (PDF)


Primera Biblia Católica traducida del hebreo y griego al castellano. Es de los textos más fieles en cuanto a traducción y fidelidad a la Sagrada Escritura




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Sagrada Biblia Platense de Monseñor Straubinger (PDF).


La Biblia Platense o Comentada de J. Straubinger es una buena traducción de la Sagrada Escritura realizada en la primera mitad del siglo XX (acabó de traducirla en 1951).




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












¿Cuál es la mejor Biblia católica? ¿Qué Biblia leer?


«El pan partiéndolo y masticándolo se convierte en alimento, así como la Escritura, abriéndola y meditándola, sustenta al alma.» San Agustín de Hipona.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*SUMA de Teología de Sto. Tomás de Aquino* (PDF)








SUMA de Teología de Santo Tomás de Aquino (PDF)


Santo Tomás de Aquino es y será por siempre una de las mentes más privilegiadas por Dios que ha habido en estos últimos veinte siglos.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## Effetá (15 Abr 2022)

Acabo de verla, como cada Jueves Santo.

Muchas gracias por ofrecerla en este otro formato


----------



## Captain Julius (15 Abr 2022)

Desaparecida de las principales.plataformas. también se puede ver on line en gloria tv y todobiblia


----------



## Maddie (15 Abr 2022)

Gracias amigo, intentaré descargarla


----------



## Turismundo (15 Abr 2022)

Muchas gracias, esto es un servicio público.


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

Pero si en Ucrania están matando a miles de personas y dejando heridos a otros muchos con heridas mucho más terribles que las de Jesucristo ! 

¿ acaso agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio es mejor que ser crucificado ?


----------



## jpjp (15 Abr 2022)

¿No la tiene alguien en formato remux que es lo mejor?
La mejor creo que ahora mismo es BDremux.
Una pena no la saquen en 4k que sería uhdremux


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero si en Ucrania están matando a miles de personas y dejando heridos a otros muchos con heridas mucho más terribles que las de Jesucristo !
> 
> ¿ acaso agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio es mejor que ser crucificado ?



Argumento de mierda. Qué tiene que ver.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Argumento de mierda. Qué tiene que ver.



En la fecha en la que supuestamente se sitúa a Jesucristo del cual no hay absolutamente ninguna referencia histórica , se crucificaban judíos por miles. 

Había caminos bordeados de crucificados agonizando tal cual hay ahora farolas en las ciudades . 

Los evangelios se escribieron casi un siglo después de la supuesta existencia de Jesús y realmente fueron una recopilación de historietas de la época de los muchos libertadores y profetas que pupulaban por allí. 

quienes escribieron los Evangelios no fueron testigos de la vida de Jesús, sino que basaron sus narraciones en los relatos orales y escritos.

La única razón por la que occidente era cristiano es por el edicto de Tesalónica y el empeño durante siglos de combatir al islam .

Ahora somos feministas y socialistas ( masones )

*El edicto de tesalónica . fue decretado por el emperador romano Teodosio el 27 de febrero del año 380


Ordenamos que tengan el nombre de cristianos católicos quienes sigan esta norma, mientras que los demás los juzgamos dementes y locos sobre los que pesará la infamia de la herejía.*

_*Hanc legem sequentes Christianorum catholicorum nomen iubemus amplecti, reliquos vero dementes vesanosque iudicantes haeretici dogmatis infamiam sustinere ‘nec conciliabula eorum ecclesiarum nomen accipere’*_




*Edicto de Tesalónica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org
. 










Evangelio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## tixel (15 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En la fecha en la que supuestamente se sitúa a Jesucristo del cual no hay absolutamente ninguna referencia histórica , se crucificaban judíos por miles.
> 
> Había caminos bordeados de crucificados agonizando tal cual hay ahora farolas en las ciudades .
> 
> ...



¿No hay referencia histórica? Tu en que mundo vives. Al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## rsaca (15 Abr 2022)

tixel dijo:


> ¿No hay referencia histórica? Tu en que mundo vives. Al ignore de cabeza.



Ataraxio tiene razón al menos en parte. Las referencias históricas son muy pobres. 
En la universidad los jesuitas me enseñaron a diferenciar al Jesús divino del histórico. El histórico no es realmente relevante, el divino si.

Llevo muchos años siguiendo a Jordan Maxwell, que ha hablado mucho sobre este asunto. Me acabo de enterar de que fallecio el 22 de marzo. Estoy jodido, era uno de los más grandes divulgadores de lo oculto que he escuchado. Una mente increíble, en cierto modo me recordaba a otro grande que se fue también hace no mucho, Salvador Freixedo.

Como homenaje a Jordan os dejo un enlace a un vídeo que hizo hace ya bastantes años con otros compañeros sobre el origen de las religiones. Dedican buena parte al origen del cristianismo y a la figura de Jesús. Impresionante. Que conste que soy cristiano plenamente convencido. 



RIP Jordan Maxwell, que descanses en paz, maestro. Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## tracrium (15 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ acaso agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio es mejor que ser crucificado ?



¿Sabes lo que implica una crucifixión?
Una agonía muy lenta durante muchas horas y a veces días.

Tanto que, cuando tardaban mucho en morir, se fracturaban huesos para acelerar la muerte.

Esa posición impide respirar con normalidad y los pulmones se van encharcado poco a poco.


----------



## jpjp (15 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En la fecha en la que supuestamente se sitúa a Jesucristo del cual no hay absolutamente ninguna referencia histórica , se crucificaban judíos por miles.
> 
> Había caminos bordeados de crucificados agonizando tal cual hay ahora farolas en las ciudades .
> 
> ...



Lo que has dicho es mentira y lo sabes.
Ya no solo hay referencias jodo vete a Jerusalén y verás si ha pasado o no.
El problema que tenéis cuando decís eso es miedo a entrar en conversión y lo sabes.
Yo solo puedo decirte Jesucristo te ama infinitamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que implica una crucifixión?
> Una agonía muy lenta durante muchas horas y a veces días.
> 
> Tanto que, cuando tardaban mucho en morir, se fracturaban huesos para acelerar la muerte.
> ...



Más o menos como el coronavirus.

A ver si crees que los muertos en una guerra son sólo estadísticas o lo que es peor píxels como los juegos de la play a los que estás acostumbrado


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero si en Ucrania están matando a miles de personas y dejando heridos a otros muchos con heridas mucho más terribles que las de Jesucristo !
> 
> ¿ acaso agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio es mejor que ser crucificado ?



Jesus no solo es perfecto, y sin mancha, pero es Dios. Y se sigue sacrificando por todos los pecados

Tu que res judio deberias entender esto


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Abr 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Ataraxio tiene razón al menos en parte. Las referencias históricas son muy pobres.
> En la universidad los jesuitas me enseñaron a diferenciar al Jesús divino del histórico. El histórico no es realmente relevante, el divino si.
> 
> Llevo muchos años siguiendo a Jordan Maxwell, que ha hablado mucho sobre este asunto. Me acabo de enterar de que fallecio el 22 de marzo. Estoy jodido, era uno de los más grandes divulgadores de lo oculto que he escuchado. Una mente increíble, en cierto modo me recordaba a otro grande que se fue también hace no mucho, Salvador Freixedo.
> ...



Jordan Maxwell es un ocultista y pertenecia asociaciones de teosofia y nueva era.

Es otro Alex Jones, un desinformador para incautos. Se dedica a criticar al sistema pero mete la religion del NWO, la Nueva Era como creencia para remplazar al cristianismo.

Ya habeis perdido y no os dais cuenta. Trabajais para Satanas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Abr 2022)

Buenísima, indispensable.

Una puta obra maestra, que como es lógico no gusta a progres, judíos e izmierdosos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Jordan Maxwell es un ocultista y pertenecia asociaciones de teosofia y nueva era.
> 
> Es otro Alex Jones, un desinformador para incautos. Se dedica a criticar al sistema pero mete la religion del NWO, la Nueva Era como creencia para remplazar al cristianismo.
> 
> Ya habeis perdido y no os dais cuenta. Trabajais para Satanas.




Estáis muy mal de la cabeza en este foro hay más chalados de los que suponía.






Vivimos en una sociedad de locos. No sólo los fumadores y creyentes , la mayoría de la gente vive en una secta : su profesión


Era mas papista que ataraxio.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estáis muy mal de la cabeza en este foro hay más chalados de los que suponía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me voy a rebajar a tu nivel.

Ya has perdido.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

En eMule está tranquilamente.


----------



## jpjp (15 Abr 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> No me voy a rebajar a tu nivel.
> 
> Ya has perdido.



Lo único que queda es pedir por ese usuario porque Dios tiene misericordia infinita.


----------



## jpjp (15 Abr 2022)

Buscarla en BDremux que es la mejor calidad posible.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En la fecha en la que supuestamente se sitúa a Jesucristo del cual no hay absolutamente ninguna referencia histórica , se crucificaban judíos por miles.
> 
> Había caminos bordeados de crucificados agonizando tal cual hay ahora farolas en las ciudades .
> 
> ...



No hacía falta el tocho que ni ganas de discutir aquí. 
Me refiero a que es irrelevante que haya torturas o maneras de morir peores que la crucifixión para entender el mensaje de Cristo.


----------



## MaGiVer (15 Abr 2022)

Sitio para descargar cuando pueda.


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Abr 2022)

Subo esto.









La Pasión de Cristo (2004), por Mel Gibson (m1080p). Película completa para ver y descargar.


Está imposible de conseguir, por lo que si encuentra esta película, cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

en DVD la tengo y es brutal, aconsejo verla tengas creencias cristianas o no.

Gracias por recordarla


----------



## rsaca (15 Abr 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Jordan Maxwell es un ocultista y pertenecia asociaciones de teosofia y nueva era.
> 
> Es otro Alex Jones, un desinformador para incautos. Se dedica a criticar al sistema pero mete la religion del NWO, la Nueva Era como creencia para remplazar al cristianismo.
> 
> Ya habeis perdido y no os dais cuenta. Trabajais para Satanas.



Escucho habitualmente a Álex y no se imagina usted la de veces que he escuchado a Jordan. Son muy diferentes, pero ambos coinciden en que buscan la verdad y la justicia. Igual que David Icke. Desde luego no trabajan para Satanás, más bien al contrario.

De momento vamos perdiendo, pero tenemos la esperanza de ganar finalmente, porque lo contrario implica admitir que estamos acabados como especie.


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Abr 2022)

*‘Jesús de Nazaret’* es un largometraje para televisión del año *1977 *y dirigido por *Franco Zeffirelli*, donde narra la historia completa de Jesús (su nacimiento, vida, muerte y resurrección) según los relatos de los cuatro Evangelios del Nuevo Testamento. Contó con un reparto deslumbrante para su época.









Jesús de Nazaret, por Franco Zeffirelli (1977). - Un Católico Perplejo


'Jesús de Nazaret' es un largometraje para televisión del año 1977 y dirigido por Franco Zeffirelli, donde narra la historia completa de Jesús (su nacimiento, vida, muerte y resurrección) según los relatos de los cuatro Evangelios del Nuevo Testamento.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Jesús de Nazaret, por Franco Zeffirelli (1977).


‘Jesús de Nazaret’ es un largometraje para televisión del año 1977 y dirigido por Franco Zeffirelli, donde narra la historia completa de Jesús (su nacimiento, vida, muerte y resurrecció…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No hacía falta el tocho que ni ganas de discutir aquí.
> Me refiero a que es irrelevante que haya torturas o maneras de morir peores que la crucifixión para entender el mensaje de Cristo.




qué vas a saber tú lo que realmente hay detrás de un hombre torturado y moribundo en pelotas que se usa de icono en una civilización de esclavos !






GREGARISMO DEL HOMO SAPIENS Y SOCIALIZACIÓN . Moral de amos y esclavos


INSTINTO GREGARIO DE LOS HUMANOS Nietzsche con su crítica a la moral de amos y esclavos , simplemente replanteó un tema recurrente en la historia de la filosofía del que ya hablaron Platón y Sócrates ¿ quién manda más el grupo o el individuo? ¿ es la multitud más poderosa que uno sólo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alma Khadija (15 Abr 2022)

El profeta Isa, el mesias, no recibió esa muerte tan insultante y Al·lah, quien es uno y no varios y no ha engendrado jamás hijo alguno, no le permitiría jamás una muerte tan insultante a uno de sus profetas. Dios no necesita redentor, ni avatares. 



> "Ellos decían, 'Nosotros matamos a Jesucristo el hijo de María, el Mensajero de Al·lah", pero no lo mataron, ni le crucificaron, sino que se hizo se hizo que lo pareciera ante ellos, y aquellos que diferieran están llenos de dudas, sin ningún conocimiento, sino tan solo siguen conjeturas. Ciertamente no le mataron por qué A·lah lo elevo a los cielos para si mismo".



Dios salvo a Isa, a quien vosotros llamáis Jesús de una muerte humillante que no se merecía ni le tocaba. No fue un criminal y no merece ser mostrado de esa forma tan humillado. Además, de que es mentira que eso ocurriese. Los que creyeron que le habían matado son aquellos que luego hipócritamente repitieron su mensaje de manera tergiversada. Pensaron que le habían asesinado y para justificar haberle matado le convirtieron en redentor.

Es cierto que el profeta Isa se sienta a la derecha de Dios, como todos los profetas que Al·lah alzo de este cruel mundo. Pero no es ni parte de Dios, ni su hijo y tampoco es redentor de la humanidad.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (15 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Buenísima, indispensable.
> 
> Una puta obra maestra, que como es lógico no gusta a progres, judíos e izmierdosos.



bué, 6,4 en filmaffinity, se deja ver


----------



## Straton (15 Abr 2022)

La película de terror gore más exitosa de la historia, sin duda. 

Una hora y pico de tortura en alta resolución al servicio del espectáculo que resuena con el sadismo de muchos religiosos.


----------



## Straton (15 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, no esta basada en la biblia ni en el canon del catolicismo, sino en un libro escrito por una monja vidente Catalina Emmerick y en interpretaciones de la Sabana Santa, las heridas de la película son las que se ven en esa demostrada falsificación medieval, y es muy evidente, como lo del ojo por ejemplo.


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Abr 2022)

*El mundo en revolución*​
_"18 Si el mundo os odia, sabed que me ha odiado a Mí antes que a vosotros. 19 Si fuerais del mundo, el mundo amaría lo suyo; pero como vosotros no sois del mundo, porque Yo os he entresacado del mundo, el mundo os odia. 20 Acordaos de esta palabra que os dije: No es el siervo mayor que su Señor. Si me persiguieron a Mí, también os perseguirán a vosotros; si observaron (espiaron) mi palabra, observarán también la vuestra. 21 Pero os harán todo esto a causa de mi nombre, porque no conocen al que me envió."_ - Juan 15, 18-21.

*The Great Reset*​
_"1 Os he dicho esto para que no os escandalicéis. 2 Os excluirán de las sinagogas; y aun vendrá tiempo en que cualquiera que os quite la vida, creerá hacer un obsequio a Dios."_ - Juan 16, 1-2.

*Morir en Cristo. Morir en Ti.*

_«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos»._ – Salmos 116, 15.​


----------



## circus maximus (16 Abr 2022)

Si hay que ver alguna película en V.O.S. es esta. Arameo manda

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alf_ET (16 Abr 2022)

Ayer la vi en 13tv, no la había visto nunca. Es imprescindible en estas fechas aunque no es apta para todos los públicos.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué vas a saber tú lo que realmente hay detrás de un hombre torturado y moribundo en pelotas que se usa de icono en una civilización de esclavos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con este comentario condescendiente, despectivo y faltón se demuestra hasta dónde llega tu ataraxia.


----------



## elviejo (16 Abr 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Ataraxio tiene razón al menos en parte. Las referencias históricas son muy pobres.
> En la universidad los jesuitas me enseñaron a diferenciar al Jesús divino del histórico. El histórico no es realmente relevante, el divino si.
> 
> Llevo muchos años siguiendo a Jordan Maxwell, que ha hablado mucho sobre este asunto. Me acabo de enterar de que fallecio el 22 de marzo. Estoy jodido, era uno de los más grandes divulgadores de lo oculto que he escuchado. Una mente increíble, en cierto modo me recordaba a otro grande que se fue también hace no mucho, Salvador Freixedo.
> ...



Sí claro. El PENSADOR y FILÓSOFO más importante de la historia. Que ha marcado las bases de la sociedad y del derecho occidental, así como los valores humanos, también de igualdad (a pesar de que muchos erróneamente piensan que fueron los ilustrados francesa) resulta que no tiene base histórica.

Jesús está muchísimo más documentado que el resto de filosofos clásicos de los que damos por hecho una obra y biografía sin ninguna duda .

Y para muestra sus obras. Y la enorme cantidad de referencias a el en escritos de otros pensadores prominentes.

Hay que recordar la perogrullada que en la ępoca clásica sabía escribir un 1 por cien de la población. Cualquier escrito tiene la máxima importancia.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (16 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien encuentra "_La Pasión_" de Carlos Latre? Creo que sólo la vi una vez de pequeña por la tele y luego desapareció de la faz de la Tierra excepto algún clip en Youtube:


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Con este comentario condescendiente, despectivo y faltón se demuestra hasta dónde llega tu ataraxia.



Tan solo digo las cosas tal cual son .

Tú te puedes reír de los musulmanes por no comer carne de cerdo y tantas otras tonterías sin ser consciente de las propias.

* El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, como vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia. De igual forma, una conducta que se normaliza en un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible *


----------



## 1911 (16 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> El profeta Isa, el mesias, no recibió esa muerte tan insultante y Al·lah, quien es uno y no varios y no ha engendrado jamás hijo alguno, no le permitiría jamás una muerte tan insultante a uno de sus profetas. Dios no necesita redentor, ni avatares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos mal que vienen los evangelios de una religión enemiga y falsa a enmendar los originales.


----------



## 1911 (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tan solo digo las cosas tal cual son .
> 
> Tú te puedes reír de los musulmanes por no comer carne de cerdo y tantas otras tonterías sin ser consciente de las propias.
> 
> * El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, como vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia. De igual forma, una conducta que se normaliza en un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible *



Vale, pero ponlo con letras más grandes por favor, así las citas de gurú new age dan como más autoridad.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tan solo digo las cosas tal cual son .
> 
> Tú te puedes reír de los musulmanes por no comer carne de cerdo y tantas otras tonterías sin ser consciente de las propias.
> 
> * El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, como vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia. De igual forma, una conducta que se normaliza en un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible *



Que digo que se te ha caído un poco de ataraxia al suelo.


----------



## Straton (16 Abr 2022)

No hace falta demostrar un fraude tan burdo, es muy evidente por muchos aspectos por ejemplo la imposible postura en la que esta y la falta total de proporciones humanas, pero además la prueba de carbono 14 fue definitiva, es un fraude medieval.


----------



## Falcatón (16 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> No hace falta demostrar un fraude tan burdo, es muy evidente por muchos aspectos por ejemplo la imposible postura en la que esta y la falta total de proporciones humanas, pero además la prueba de carbono 14 fue definitiva, es un fraude medieval.



La prueba se hizo a un recorte perimetral de tejido de algodón, quizás correspondiente a un remiendo de las monjas clarisas después de un incendio en 1532 que dañó la síndone cuando estaba guardada en un cofre de plata en una capilla francesa de Chambéry o bien tras otro incendio anterior, en 1.200. Ni siquiera se analizó el tejido original de lino central para no dañarlo, para no cortarlo. Esa prueba del carbono 14 sirvió para engañar a débiles mentales. Vale, no me crees pero investiga de dónde se cortó la muestra, del perímetro que es donde la propia Iglesia autorizó cortarlo, no en medio.

En cualquier caso no ha sido posible reproducir la radiación que causó esa imagen porque no hay pigmentos de ningún tipo más allá de cierto carmín que torpes mujeres dejaron besando la tela y eso no forma la imagen.

Tampoco lo crees, bueno, pues explícame lo que los científicos descubrieron: que la imagen se formó mientras el cuerpo envuelto estaba levitando y que dejó información en tres dimensiones, no sólo en dos como las pinturas.

Habría que darle el Premio Nóbel póstumo al falsificador medieval. Se ha dicho incluso que por tratarse de un negativo fotográfico (ojo, en tres dimensiones, no dos) fue una fotografía hecha por Leonardo Da Vinci, aunque ni se había descubierto la fotografía en la Edad Media ni hubiera nacido todavía ese genio renacentista.









El as en la manga de Dios


Cuando se habla de la Síndone nos puede confundir la amplia terminología usada para designarla. Es fácil que nos refiramos a ella como Sábana, Sudario...




elcorreoweb.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Renunciar a tus creencias irracionales sería como decirte a tí mismo que has sido estafado toda tu vida y eso duele . 

Eres como los que se han vacunado que no les queda más remedio que autoconvencerse de que están en el bando de los listos.
*
"Es más fácil engañar a la gente, que convencerlos que han sido engañados" *

Por cierto la tan cacareada demencia de Nietzsche probablemente sería un aneurisma o cualquier otra afección que en su época no se pudo tratar y que tú tampoco estás libre de padecer. 
Lo que importa es lo que dijo cuando estaba sano. 

El interés de Nietzsche por el budismo tiene su origen en su maestro Schoppenhauer y su amigo Paul Deussen traductor de los Sutras, y por la lectura de varias obras relacionadas . Cuenta que el budismo se origina después de un gran movimiento filosófico en el que el concepto de “ DIOS” es eliminado. El budismo nace como reacción contra el anquilosamiento y el rigor de las ceremonias y los extenuantes rituales hindúes, que se pueden equiparar a los actuales cuya única pretensión es someter y asustar a las masas para que se dejen esclavizar. Detrás de un cristo agónico y crucificado está el ejemplo de las consecuencias para todo aquél que se salga del guion .

El socialismo, las ideas judiomasónicas son el cristianismo laico que busca en el gregarismo el control social y dominar a las masas.

Dice Nietzsche emulando a Buda "Solamente el mismo hombre puede ser señor de sí mismo; ¿qué otra persona de afuera podría ser su maestro?

Buda nos enseña que uno mismo es quien tiene que cuidar de sí y trabajar para su propia salvación. Si yo no me salvo, no puedo esperar que me salven los demás; el individuo es el único responsable de sus acciones. Buda nunca invocó a otro salvador, ni siquiera él mismo se presentó como tal. Este principio sirvió para desarrollar el autocontrol y el sentido de la responsabilidad dentro del budismo. Paralelamente, oigamos lo que nos dice Nietzsche: "En el ideal del budismo se percibe la aspiración a librarse de toda coacción moral, que coincide con la esencia de toda perfección, bajo el supuesto de que las mismas buenas acciones sólo son necesarias provisionalmente, como meros medios, para llegar a renunciar a toda acción"


----------



## elviejo (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Todavía estoy por ver un título de tal excelsa y extensa bibliografía.



Lo tienes presente en museos, iglesias. En las leyes justas y derechos que tienes. En la arquitectura, en el arte, en los libros.

Y en general en cualquier obra inspirada y basada en el pensamiento filosófico revolucionario de Jesús que puso al hombre como medida de las cosas e hizo realidad los mejores valores clåsicos, añadiendo la vida, el perdón y la igualdad bien entendida y sobre todo el AMOR


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Que digo que se te ha caído un poco de ataraxia al suelo.



el regocijo ante el sufrimiento sadomasoquista del cristianismo sólo se explica si se busca atemorizar a la población para esclavizarla.

Toda la trama del coronavirus ha calado tan bien en los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas, porque encaja en los parámetros sincréticos del cristianismo :

Lo mismo el feminismo, que han deconstruido a la hembra humana , para privarla de su verdadera naturaleza y convertirlas en esclavas de sus jefes con la única finalidad de que en vez de vivir su vida con libertad siendo madres y esposas , sean eunucos del sistema esclavista.


----------



## elviejo (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Renunciar a tus creencias irracionales sería como decirte a tí mismo que has sido estafado toda tu vida y eso duele .
> 
> Eres como los que se han vacunado que no les queda más remedio que autoconvencerse de que están en el bando de los listos.
> 
> ...



Ahora no tengo tiempo de responder pero si quieres abre hilo y cítame.

Aunque tal vez no lo parezca, no soy ni mucho menos un capillita, pero pienso que la filosofía de Jesús ha sido interesadamente muy mal interpretada y desprestigiada.

Me gustaría debatir porqué lo que enseña Jesús es todo lo contrario a este párrafo que escribes;

_Detrás de un cristo agónico y crucificado está el ejemplo de las consecuencias para todo aquél que se salga del guion._

De hecho es al revés. Con su sacrificio Jesús libera al hombre, poniéndolo como medida de las cosas -aquí hay una fuerte correlación con los derechos humanos- al asumir ÉL todos los pecados pasados y futuros. Jesús nos libera de los dioses, del destino, de la injusticia del mundo atávico.

Jesús es el gran revolucionario y el gran libertario histórico


----------



## Falcatón (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Que me digas un título de un libro de los que escribió.



Ni yo ni creo que tú hemos escrito un libro, luego no existimos.


----------



## elviejo (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Que me digas un título de un libro de los que escribió.
> 
> Porque hasta donde yo se, intelectualmente no aportó nada, y el mandato de "amarse los unos a los otros" ya estaba recogido en el Levítico.



Cuando me digas tú la bibliografía de Sócrates.

Mi mensaje es muuuchooo más profundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

“*A los moribundos no se les daba ningún analgésico fuerte, incluso en los casos más extremos*, y los cuidados no eran profesionales, carecían de la más básica higiene, sufrían condiciones de tortura”. 









El lado oscuro de la madre Teresa de Calcuta


Desde los noventa, voces críticas se alzan en contra de la religiosa, a la que acusan de ser una fanática amiga de dictadores y de no dar cuidado profesional a los enfermos




elpais.com




.













Teresa de Calcuta, el ángel del infierno


Periodismo libre y de servicio público. Contexto y acción. Suscríbete y defiende la prensa independiente




ctxt.es




@pabloMM-el-mentidero.htm


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el regocijo ante el sufrimiento sadomasoquista del cristianismo sólo se explica si se busca atemorizar a la población para esclavizarla.
> 
> Toda la trama del coronavirus ha calado tan bien en los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas, porque encaja en los parámetros sincréticos del cristianismo :
> 
> Lo mismo el feminismo, que han deconstruido a la hembra humana , para privarla de su verdadera naturaleza y convertirlas en esclavas de sus jefes con la única finalidad de que en vez de vivir su vida con libertad siendo madres y esposas , sean eunucos del sistema esclavista.



Pestiños, solo pestiños. Lecturas diversas pero mal digeridas. Espero que al menos seas joven. No te ofendas, aún puedes cambiar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Ahora no tengo tiempo de responder pero si quieres abre hilo y cítame.
> 
> Aunque tal vez no lo parezca, no soy ni mucho menos un capillita, pero pienso que la filosofía de Jesús ha sido interesadamente muy mal interpretada y desprestigiada.
> 
> ...



fíjate qué casualidad que coincide con los países donde la gente vive de forma más esclava !


----------



## Straton (16 Abr 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> La prueba se hizo a un recorte perimetral de tejido de algodón, quizás correspondiente a un remiendo de las monjas clarisas después de un incendio en 1532 que dañó la síndone cuando estaba guardada en un cofre de plata en una capilla francesa de Chambéry o bien tras otro incendio anterior, en 1.200. Ni siquiera se analizó el tejido original de lino central para no dañarlo, para no cortarlo. Esa prueba del carbono 14 sirvió para engañar a débiles mentales. Vale, no me crees pero investiga de dónde se cortó la muestra, del perímetro que es donde la propia Iglesia utorizó cortarlo, no en medio.
> 
> En cualquier caso no ha sido posible reproducir la radiación que causó esa imagen porque no hay pigmentos de ningún tipo más allá de cierto carmín que torpes mujeres dejaron besando la tela y eso no forma la imagen.
> 
> ...



La prueba del carbono solo fue la confirmación definitiva que confirmaba algo que ya se sabia, que era medieval, hecho demostrado por los documentos históricos, ya que apareció de la nada en la edad media.

Era ya algo aceptado por cualquiera con dos dedos de frente que no tuviera una fe infantil e inasequible al desaliento que necesite ser justificada creyendo que la sabana es real, a esos da igual las pruebas que les presenten, siempre se agarrarán cualquier excusa como a un clavo ardiendo para no aceptar la realidad. Por no hablar de los caraduras y magufos que viven de ello, esos engañabobos y vividores son profesionales de inventar cuentos inverosímiles para seguir viviendo de los primeros.


----------



## elviejo (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> fíjate qué casualidad que coincide con los países donde la gente vive de forma más esclava !



Y curiosamente donde vivimos también tú y yo. Y algunas de las personalidades más "combativas" y preclaras. Incluido Nische.

Coincido con que el desprestigio y ataque histórico es furibundo

Un saludo


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> La prueba del carbono solo fue la confirmación definitiva que confirmaba algo que ya se sabia, que era medieval, hecho demostrado por los documentos históricos, ya que apareció de la nada en la edad media.
> 
> Era ya algo aceptado por cualquiera con dos dedos de frente que no tuviera una fe infantil justificada con creer que la sabana es real inasequible al desaliento, a esos da igual las pruebas que les presenten, siempre se agarrarán cualquier excusa como a un clavo ardiendo para no aceptar la realidad.



La Sábana Santa es irrelevante para el que tiene una fe adulta.


----------



## elviejo (16 Abr 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> La Sábana Santa es irrelevante para el que tiene una fe adulta.



Así es. De todas formas la Fe es un don. No hay que confundirla con los hechos históricos y científicos. Que demuestran que no va malencaminada.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> La sublimación de las fantasías de la mente trastornadas para convertirse un la excusa que justifica cualquier cosa (llamémosle "fe adulta") es el comodín que nos sacamos de la manga para desechar cualquier prueba empírica o racionalista en contra.



Tu sintaxis sí que está trastornada. Qué hartura ya de ilujtrados y librepensadoresh de medio pelo. Vive y deja vivir, coño!


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Y curiosamente donde vivimos también tú y yo. Y algunas de las personalidades más "combativas" y preclaras. Incluido Nische.
> 
> Coincido con que el desprestigio y ataque histórico es furibundo
> 
> Un saludo



El cristianismo engaña a la borregada haciéndole creer que la verdadera vida está después de la muerte para que acepten con sumisión una vida deplorable y esclava.
Sean conscientes de que viven en una secta para poder creerse que hay vida después de morir !!!!!

El paraíso eterno ha sido reemplazado por la zanahoria del burro que son las pensiones , después de pasarse toda una vida generando valor al dinero fiduciario para enriquecer a las elites extractivas.
De los casi medio millón de muertos que hay cada año en España, una proporción muy significativa es alrededor de los 65 años después de toda una vida trabajando.

Las diferentes tramas financieras como el rescate bancario o el coronavirus o la guerra en la que nos van a meter ahora es la forma que tienen de recoger beneficios.

De hecho el tan manido icono del negro encadenado en un campo de algodón , es para despistar a la gente y que no se dé cuenta que el verdadero esclavo es él.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Abr 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Llevo muchos años siguiendo a Jordan Maxwell, que ha hablado mucho sobre este asunto. Me acabo de enterar de que fallecio el 22 de marzo. Estoy jodido, era uno de los más grandes divulgadores de lo oculto que he escuchado. Una mente increíble, en cierto modo me recordaba a otro grande que se fue también hace no mucho, Salvador Freixedo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Abr 2022)

Otro hilo religioso en Actualidad.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Su "fe" requiere que el librepensador realice un sacrificio del intelecto.
> 
> 
> No me voy a volver idiota sólo porque tu pretendas que me tenga que volver idiota.



No tiene que darme más pruebas de ello.

El catolicismo “oficial” abandonó su misión de conversión activa de los no creyentes, pero esto no es suficiente para los pesados de siempre: Hay que acabar con la vieja fe.

Repito: “Vive y deja vivir”


----------



## jpjp (16 Abr 2022)

Cuanto amor tuvo dios con nosotros que envió a su hijo a morir por mi y por todos.
Yo solo puedo estar agradecido toda mi vida.


----------



## tocafa (16 Abr 2022)

Película censurada por el NWO. 
No quieren que Jesús, hijo de Dios se vea como un ser humano y a la vez como hijo de Dios.
Quieren que ser ateo o de religiones satánicas (Islam o Judaísmo) sean las únicas opciones. Quieren que el ser humano sea un animal sin principios, sin moral, depravado, sin familia...
Como siempre triunfará el cristianismo sobre satán (ateos, judíos, musulmanes,...). Triunfará el bien sobre el mal.
Viva Cristo Rey!!


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No acaba usted de establecer lo que debe ser un concepto de "fe" privativa y exclusiva.
> 
> Como para que encima pretenda que los demás tengamos que ser "creyentes" en que usted tenga dicha "fe".
> 
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025610
> 
> 
> Está imposible de conseguir. Si encuentra esta película cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero. Les dejo el film completo.
> ...



Mil gracias. la veré en breve


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Usted puede creer en lo que quiera. Siempre que reconozca que la no creencia de los demás es igual de legítima.



Efectivamente. Así pienso, soy bastante egoísta como para preocuparme de la salvación de los demás. Vivo mi vida sin meterme en las de los demás.


----------



## elviejo (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Falso. Es una "virtud" otorgada por Dios.
> 
> Por tanto, el que no tenga fe, no es culpa suya.



Así es. Me he explicado mal


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Vaya un cristiano, por los coj...



Si te preocupas, mal (Imposición!!!), si no te preocupas, peor (Egoísta, mal cristiano!!!). Ja, ja, vive tu vida!


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Los cristianos (los de verdad) tienen como referente un conjunto de normas.
> 
> Es la primera "Ley" que estudian en su vida.
> 
> ...



En eso de ser consciente de mis miserias e imperfecciones soy muy buen (mal) católico. Ahora es ustec el que da los carnets de cristiano?

Me bajo a la playa, que hace un Sábado Santo glorioso. Saludines


----------



## Calahan (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué vas a saber tú lo que realmente hay detrás de un hombre torturado y moribundo en pelotas que se usa de icono en una civilización de esclavos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claaaro. Como si el hinduísmo, el budismo y el resto de religiones no tuvieran moral de esclavo... 
Sin contar el nazismo, fascismo, comunismo...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (16 Abr 2022)

up


----------



## Cleonte (16 Abr 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Cuanto amor tuvo dios con nosotros que envió a su hijo a morir por mi y por todos.
> Yo solo puedo estar agradecido toda mi vida.



A su hijo no, a sí mismo. Renunció a su condición divina y murió para dar ejemplo, de forma que ya no hay ningún Dios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Claaaro. Como si el hinduísmo, el budismo y el resto de religiones no tuvieran moral de esclavo...
> Sin contar el nazismo, fascismo, comunismo...




¿ Cuánto tiempo le has dedicado tú a entender otras formas de ver la vida?

Haz un ejercicio para ti mismo y escribete a ti mismo en un papel un resumen de todo lo que sabes sobre del cristianismo.
En qué consiste en qué se diferencia de otras doctrinas.

Si no puedes escribir nada es que no sabes nada ni de lo uno ni de lo otro


----------



## Falcatón (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Tranquilo, que después de que nos crucifiquen vendrán unos tíos que ni tan siquiera nos conocieron a relatar nuestra vida.



¡Pues ya deberán tener imaginación para hacerme pasar por un santo!


----------



## Falcatón (16 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> La prueba del carbono solo fue la confirmación definitiva que confirmaba algo que ya se sabia, que era medieval, hecho demostrado por los documentos históricos, *ya que apareció de la nada en la edad media.*



Con todo el respeto del mundo hacia ti y más en estas fechas; ¡infórmate antes de decir falsedades ridículas porque luego la gente que no confirme nada te creerá y repetirá la misma mentira dándola como cierta!

Si es que incluso basta con el estudio del polen de plantas que hay en la tela para cofirmar el recorrido histórico y geográfico que tuvo, con plantas hoy extintas y otras que sólo se dan donde vivió Jesucristo y fíjate que la Iglesia Católica deja a la libre interpretación de cada uno dar validez histórica a la Sábana Santa o no pero todo lo que recorrió ya está demostrado.

*RECORRIDO HISTÓRICO DE LA SÁBANA SANTA*

Para entender mejor la Historia de la Sábana Santa deberíamos hacer un recorrido junto al lienzo en casi veinte siglos en una investigación propia sujeta a correcciones:

*Año 30:* fabricación del lienzo de lino que cubriría el cuerpo inerte de Cristo.

*Año 33:* muerte y crucifixión de Cristo. Su cuerpo es amortajado en el Monte Gólgota (Jerusalén) con el lienzo.

*Del año 33 al 35:* se mantiene oculto del lienzo entre los cristianos, posiblemente ocultado por José de Arimatea (el tener las mortajas o lienzos funerarios era un delito muy grave entre los judíos).

*Del año 35 al 50:* permanece escondido en la ciudad de Pella.

*Del año 50 al 70: *es llevado y mantenido oculto en Jerusalén hasta el asedio de esta ciudad por el general Tito, hijo del emperador Vespasiano, que destruyó la ciudad.

*Año 70 al 300:* es trasladado a la ciudad de Edessa (hoy Urfa, en Turquía). Al apostolar los reyes de Edessa los guardianes cristianos escondieron la Sábana tapiándola en un hueco en las murallas de la ciudad.

*Año 313:* Constantino I _El Grande_ derrota a Majencio y es promulgando el Edicto de Milán. La Sábana Santa es entregada a la custodia de la emperatriz Eudoxia.

*Año 404:* muere Eudoxia y la reliquia pasa a manos de la emperatriz Pulqueria (399-453). Este hecho fue registrado por el historiador del siglo IV Nicéforo Calixto.

*Año 525: *la reliquia es venerada públicamente, se podía contemplar la cara de Cristo ya que la Sábana estaba plegada.

*Año 900: *la reliquia fue cedida al emperador bizantino y trasladada a Constantinopla (capital de imperio romano de Oriente) alojándola en la basílica de Santa María de Blackernae. Existe constancia de ello gracias a los escritos del obispo francés Aroulf. San Juan Damasceno (s. VII–s. VIII).

*Del año 900 al 1204: *permanece en la Iglesia de Santa María de Blackernae, así lo atestigua el abate benedictino Soermudarson, quien lo refleja en los escritos realizados tras una visita en el año 1155 a la Catedral de Santa Sofía en Constantinopla (hoy Estambul, en Turquía). También hay referencias de ello por los escritos de Guillermo de Tiro, quien dice que el emperador Manuel Commenus le mostró al rey Amarilco I de Jerusalén el sudario de Cristo. Nicolás Mesarites dijo haber visto en la basílica de Blackernae los lienzos funerarios de Cristo, año 1203.

*Año 1204-1208:* las hordas cruzadas saquean la ciudad y la sagrada reliquia desaparece de su lugar. Otton de la Roche, capitán de la guardia que tenía encomendada la custodia de la reliquia, introduce la Sábana Santa en Francia.

Entre años 1307 y 1313: Felipe IV obsequia con la reliquia a Geoffrey de Charny, conde de Charny y señor de Lirey.

*Año 1349: *Geoffrey de Charny pide indulgencias al papa de Aviñón, Clemente VI para la Iglesia del fuedo de Lirey, y anunció que iba a poner en la misma «Quondam figura sive representationem Sudarii Domini Nostri Jesu Christi». Este encomienda la construcción de una iglesia en honor de la Virgen María (según documento histórico guardado en la Biblioteca Nacional de París).

*Año 1355:* la reliquia tras la muerte de Geoffrey de Charny pasa a manos de los clérigos de Lirey. Estos la exhiben públicamente.

*Año 1389: *se expone la Sábana provocando la ira de Pierre de Arcis, obispo de Troyes. El rey de Francia retira su permiso para exponer la Sábana Santa a los clérigos de Lirey.

*Año 1390: *los clérigos, temiendo la Guerra de los Cien Años, la llevan de un lugar a otro en aras de su seguridad.

*Año 1418:* los clérigos de Lirey la ceden a Humbert de la Roche.

*Año 1443:* la viuda de Humbert de la Roche se niega a devolver la Sábana. Debió intervenir el Papa Clemente IV en el conflicto.

*Año 1478:* Sixto IV (1471-1484) autoriza al duque de Saboya a construir una capilla en Chambéry (Francia) para albergar la reliquia.

*Año 1516:* el artista alemán Alberto Durero realiza una copia de la Sábana en la ciudad belga de Lierre.

*Año 1532: *incendio en la capilla de Chambéry. El historiador Pingonius relata cómo fue retirada por cuatro hombres. El cofre se fundió debido al excesivo calor del incendio y una gota del noble metal fundido quemó parte de la Sábana. El agua usada en el proceso de enfriado del cofre también dañó o marcó la Sábana Santa.

*Entre el año 1532 y 1572: *la Sábana viajó a Vercelli, Niza y Chambéry.

*Año 1572:* las monjas remiendan las quemaduras del incendio de Chambéry.

*Año 1578:* la Sábana Santa es trasladada a Turín, donde será venerada por Carlos Borromeo librando el príncipe Filiberto de Saboya a este de su promesa de ir a pie de Milán a Saboya en gratitud por el cese de peste en su archidiócesis.

*Año 1694: *se finaliza la capilla proyectada por Guarini para albergar la reliquia junto a la Catedral de San Juan.

Allí permanece hasta nuestros días. En los años de las guerras (mundiales) la reliquia fue trasladada en secreto a las grutas del santuario de Monteverne, cerca de Napolés.

Actualmente se encuentra en un bello relicario de plata en la Casa de Saboya, tras el ya lejano incendio que amenazó por segunda vez la integridad de la reliquia. Hoy día ha vuelto a su emplazamiento en la capilla del Santo Sudario en Turín.

Secondo Pía sería el primer ser humano en contemplar el rostro _negativizado_ de Cristo el 28 de mayo de 1898, al fotografiar la Sábana Santa por primera vez en la historia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Secondo Pía sería el primer ser humano en contemplar el rostro _negativizado_ de Cristo el 28 de mayo de 1898, al fotografiar la Sábana Santa por primera vez en la historia.



No puedo entender como personas que saben leer , escribir y tienen internet a su alcance pueden creerse falacias y supersticiones . 

Pero si la dichosa sábana santa es una fotografía ! 

La cámara oscura es un invento muy antiguo precisamente por lo fácil que fue descubrir que una imagen que pasa por un agujerito se proyecta cuando las condiciones son las adecuadas.





__





La fotografía antes de la fotografía


La fotografía antes de la fotografía



educomunicacion.es













'Las meninas': qué aprendemos los fotógrafos de la pintura


'Las meninas' es uno de los cuadros más importantes de la pintura universal. Puede gustarte o no, ese es otro tema. Pero si eres fotógrafo deberías ir a...




www.xatakafoto.com













¿Pintaron los maestros renacentistas con la ayuda de una cámara oscura?


Disertamos sobre si los grandes pintores a partir del Siglo XV usaban una cámara oscura para sus obras como afirma Hockney en su libro "El conocimiento...




www.xatakafoto.com







https://www.torretavira.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/camaras_oscuras.pdf


----------



## rsaca (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## jpjp (16 Abr 2022)

Lo único que se puede hacer es rezar por la conversión del mundo.
Feliz sábado santo a todos.


----------



## Falcatón (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Es curioso que tengamos una biografía tan detallada de un puto cacho de tela que estuvo oculto durante varios períodos de su supuesta historia. Y después de que Ulysse Chevalier declarara en el siglo XIX que tal puto cacho de tela no pudo haber sido confeccionado antes del siglo XIV.



Sí, en el 1800 y pico había los mismos adelantos científicos que ahora para estudiar la Sábana Santa y dictar una conclusión. ¡Un poquito de por favor!

Si se ha estudiado científicamente tanto y trazado su recorrido histórico es por ser un importante objeto no digo sagrado sino de veneración. ¿Sabes qué libro es el más estudiado históricamente por la misma razón? Sí, la Biblia, cuyo Antiguo Testamento por cierto no lo acepto ya que no es mas que la tradición judía y no las enseñanzas de Jesucristo.


----------



## 1911 (16 Abr 2022)

Como veo que mucha gente está hablando del tema de la Sábana Santa voy a dejar por aquí el último vídeo que he visto al respecto.

Un estudioso de la Síndone da una charla sobre la mejor evidencia científica que hay sobre ella.



De paso hago spam sano de un canal de YT que he descubierto hace poco y que tiene tertulias interesantísimas.

@Getro


----------



## Straton (16 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Es curioso que tengamos una biografía tan detallada de un puto cacho de tela que estuvo oculto durante varios períodos de su supuesta historia. Y después de que Ulysse Chevalier declarara en el siglo XIX que tal puto cacho de tela no pudo haber sido confeccionado antes del siglo XIV.



Y tu deja de repetirme las chorradas los engañabobos que viven de inventarse historias inverosímiles para engañar a incautos, no me interesa el trapo falso medieval vale?


----------



## Cachopo (16 Abr 2022)

no consigo bajarla de los links se me cancela al rato, laenconre aui a ver si es...




https://cdn.pizza/torrents/peliculas/la-pasion-de-cristo--bluray-1080p18,7gb.torrent


----------



## Cachopo (16 Abr 2022)

y una en emule de gb y pico, ed2k://|file|La.pasi%C3%B3n.de.Cristo.(2004).(Subs).BDrip.1080p.x265-AC3.by.JJ.mkv|1637016414|650D45535A10DA37BCBA30944877EAC4|/

a ver si consigo verla esta tarde


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Abr 2022)

Ninguna sorpresa que las plataformas NWO ignoren esta película


----------



## Straton (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero si la dichosa sábana santa es una fotografía !



Eso es lo que decía Juan Eslava Galán en "El fraude de la sabana santa y las reliquias de Cristo", lo de la fotografía me parece sensacionalismo para vender libros.

La explicación más sencilla suele ser la correcta, no hay que complicarse tanto como acudir a una fotografía medieval, hubo un profesor italiano consiguió reproducir la sabana santa usando materiales de la época, simplemente un bajorrelieve caliente que dejara esas marcas o bien y frotando pigmentos sobre el lienzo, es la técnica más probable que usaron en la edad media para hacer la falsa reliquia.


----------



## Camaro SS (16 Abr 2022)

La echaron ayer en la tele.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Eso es lo que decía Juan Eslava Galán en "El fraude de la sabana santa y las reliquias de Cristo", lo de la fotografía me parece sensacionalismo para vender libros.
> 
> La explicación más sencilla suele ser la correcta, no hay que complicarse tanto como acudir a una fotografía medieval, hubo un profesor italiano consiguió reproducir la sabana santa usando materiales de la época, simplemente un bajorrelieve caliente que dejara esas marcas o bien y frotando pigmentos sobre el lienzo, es la técnica más probable que usaron en la edad media para hacer la falsa reliquia.



De hecho si partimos de la base de que no hay ninguna referencia histórica de un tal Jesucristo , para de contar.

Me recuerda el chiste del turista que va a un pueblo y le pregunta a un lugareño :

- ¿ por qué no suenan las campanas en este pueblo ?

y contesta el paisano
- en primer lugar porque no las hay .

entonces le interrumpe el turista y le dice :
- " pare usted de contar con eso es suficiente "



Si hay referencias de Mahoma , de Julio César y resto de emperadores , de Confucio, Buda y tantos personajes que han cambiado el mundo.

busqué este artículo de César Vidal que creo que es o era testigo de Jehová , por lo tanto persona interesada en reinterpretar los datos. 









César Vidal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













¿Aparece Jesús en fuentes históricas distintas de las cristianas?


Las referencias históricas sobre Jesús son relativamente abundantes. Aparte de los cuatro Evangelios canónicos —Mateo, Marcos, Lucas y Juan—, el Nuevo Testamento contiene otros veintitrés escritos en los que se recogen datos sobre la vida y la enseñanza de Jesús.




www.libertaddigital.com













Fuentes de la historicidad de Jesús - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Lo mínimo para pode hablar con propiedad del mundo que nos ha tocado vivir es hacer un recorrido por lo que creen los 8 mil millones de habitantes contemporáneos sin tener en cuenta generaciones anteriores !

Sería suficiente para entender que o todos son tontos y los católicos los listos o simplemente la gente cree lo que le enseñan .

Porque mucho ojo, que para los católicos cualquier otra secta cristiana como los testigos de Jehová o los mormones ya es falsa.
Es tal el narcisismo de algunas personas que ni se dan cuenta que son simplemente parte de un rebaño.





__





Religión comparada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## pabloMM (16 Abr 2022)

Pero que mierda es esta? Viene a compartir uno una película y se llena de trolls anti católicos? Unos cuantos que se van al ignore. Cuanta gente tóxica la madre que os parió


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Abr 2022)

Ayer viendo de nuevo la pelicula, y concretamente la polemica escena de los latigazos, me hizo plantearme hasta que punto el cristianismo hubiese tenido tanto predicamento de no ser por la crueldad y el sadismo que rodearon a la muerte de Cristo.


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Abr 2022)

La tienes en EMULE en fullHD.


----------



## Escombridos (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero si en Ucrania están matando a miles de personas y dejando heridos a otros muchos con heridas mucho más terribles que las de Jesucristo !
> 
> ¿ acaso agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio es mejor que ser crucificado ?



Pero que mierda tiene que ver!?


----------



## machotafea (16 Abr 2022)

El cristianismo es una payasada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027440









Vivimos en una sociedad de locos. No sólo los fumadores y creyentes , la mayoría de la gente vive en una secta : su profesión


Era mas papista que ataraxio.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Abr 2022)

La puedo bajar para ver en el móvil ?


----------



## Baubens2 (16 Abr 2022)

Esta película me hace llorar


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Sí. Pero si luego tu móvil te da de hostias, no nos eches la culpa.



Entonces prefiero que mi móvil me siga dando mimitos


----------



## Falcatón (17 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Y con respecto a esta parte, en otro post borrado se lo dije a otro tío ayer:
> 
> Imagínate que vives en un edificio de dos pisos, de los cuales el primero se ha dictaminado que está en ruinas y su destino es el derrumbe inminente, pero a tí no te importa porque vives en el segundo piso que está bien. Pues lo mismo le pasa a tu Biblia con su Antiguo Testamento.



Lo que enseñó o reveló alguien no necesita cimientos ni estructuras físicas debajo para sustentarlo, sólo creer en ello. No es algo material por lo que a este don nadie respecta me da igual la imagen de Dios vengativo que exige sacrificios al que hay que temer reflejada en el Antiguo Testamento y que no es otra cosa mas que la tradición judía. No va conmigo, yo creo en un Dios del amor y del perdón pero sin dejar de ser exigente con nuestros actos, no creo en un hippy de buen rollo sino una entidad que exige un comportamiento adecuado eligiendo libremente entre el bien y el mal pero capaz de perdonar si hay arrepentimiento sincero porque es consciente de nuestra debilidad.

En resumen, crees como yo o te la refanfinfla como a ti. Nada avanzamos.


----------



## Falcatón (17 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> En realidad, no enseñó nada nuevo. Sus "enseñanzas" ya venían establecidas en el Antiguo Testamento que desprecias.



Sólo te pongo un ejemplo de tantísimos que podría pero este no es el lugar indicado para más. Cuando el mismo supuesto Dios da instrucciones así reflejadas en el Antiguo Testamento: " Ve pues, y hiere á Amalec, y destruye en él todo lo que tuviere: y no te apiades de él: mata hombres y mujeres, niños y mamantes, vacas y ovejas, camellos y asnos." Este pecador se baja de ese tren aunque sea en marcha pero para subirse voluntario en el siguiente con un Dios de amor y de perdón.

No sé si así lo entiendes: un dios asesino que exige crueles matanzas hasta de inocentes bebés, lapidaciones de infieles, etc. no se diferencia de un Alá que pide a sus fieles en la sura 9 al principio del Corán que todos los infieles deben ser aniquilados o completamente sometidos.

Vuelvo a repetir, la tradición judía que es el Antiguo Testamento la aborrezco. ¿Por qué los creadores del Cristianismo tras la muerte de Jesucristo y su enseñanzas incluyeron como fundamento el AT? Pues ello sabrán, seguramente porque antes ellos fueron judíos pero en mi humilde opinión fue un tremendo error por mucho que en él se hablara de un mesías, un profeta por venir, etc.


----------



## jpjp (18 Abr 2022)

Que peliculón ya solo falta que haga la película de la resurrección y se ponga a hacer películas Mel Gibson de la biblia siguiendo bien lo que dice la biblia como ha hecho con la pasión.

Ya he visto por ahí un BDremux de 22gb a ver si hay de más calidad una pena no saquen un bluray en 4k de esta película, lo merece.


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Cuánto tiempo le has dedicado tú a entender otras formas de ver la vida?
> 
> Haz un ejercicio para ti mismo y escribete a ti mismo en un papel un resumen de todo lo que sabes sobre del cristianismo.
> En qué consiste en qué se diferencia de otras doctrinas.
> ...



Aplícate a tú mismo el cuento.


----------



## BGA (18 Abr 2022)

La Pasión de Cristo es una historia de entrega y amor que pone en contexto a la propia naturaleza del hombre. Para un creyente adulto ese sacrificio es la explicación perfecta de la grandeza del alma humana y del amor de Dios por ella por quien es capaz de dejarlo todo y darlo todo hasta el último suspiro. La compasión por quien ha sufrido de esa manera tan brutal va dando paso lento pero seguro a la propia introspección y a los significados latentes pero no apreciados de lo que significa para cada ser humano y para toda la humanidad semejante sacrificio, con todos sus detalles, nunca ociosos ni suficientemente ponderados, que nos obligan a alejar de nosotros toda sospecha, buscando y encontrando en los autores materiales toda la culpa y al fin, acabar no entendiendo nada. Cristo muere sufriendo lo indecible y lo inexplicable para quienes ven suficiente un mensaje filosófico de virtud humana y no entienden que deba ser rubricado con tanto dolor y tanta sangre. Entender y comprender no son lo mismo aunque van de la mano y ese orden. Entender no equivale a asumir ni aceptar, si acaso a apreciar un cierto orden interno más o menos capaz de convencernos. Comprender es dar el paso de incorporar lo entendido como un pilar de nuestro pensamiento y tal vez la posterior justificación de nuestra vida.

Es fácil entender el mensaje virtuoso de Cristo pero menos fácil entender la dimensión de su sacrifico. Luego, quizás, se comprenda Su mensaje y más difícil y más tarde todavía se pueda comprender su sacrifico. No es solo un amigo que ofrece su vida por nosotros sino que es Dios quien ofrece de manera tan real y dolorosa, como son las cosas de nuestra experiencia humana, el testimonio de su Amor y compromiso y la verdadera dimensión del espíritu del hombre.

Si mi alma le merece al Hijo tanto quebranto en su propia carne, cómo podría no sentir misericordia y compasión por mi propia naturaleza.

No conozco nada igual ni parecido ni tan fiero, ni tan afilado ni que llegue tan hondo hasta ese punto en el que no puedo seguir ignorando que estoy desnudo y me avergüenzo.


----------



## lapetus (18 Abr 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que peliculón



Es una producción costosa, pero no muestra nada de la predicación de Jesús anterior a la pasión, y la violencia gratuita sobraba.
En concreto las flagelaciones no eran así de duras. Era un castigo, no una ejecución.
Y aparte el no-final, sin mostrar la resurrección y las apariciones. 10 minutos más de metraje y hubiera dado consuelo y descanso al espectador, después de semejante paliza.

La mejor película sigue siendo la de Zeffirelli de 1977. Son 6h, es un buen maratón:


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Abr 2022)

yo la compré hace poco en un kiosco que vende pelis de saldo en pleno centro de Madrid


----------



## Vegeto1989 (19 Abr 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Jesus no solo es perfecto, y sin mancha, pero es Dios. Y se sigue sacrificando por todos los pecados
> 
> Tu que res judio deberias entender esto



Su sacrificio fue una vez y para siempre, y ahora está con el Padre. Pero totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices en el otro mensaje... La gente se deja embaucar por lo que no es el evangelio de Cristo.
Que Dios te bendiga


----------



## Getro (20 Abr 2022)

1911 dijo:


> Como veo que mucha gente está hablando del tema de la Sábana Santa voy a dejar por aquí el último vídeo que he visto al respecto.
> 
> Un estudioso de la Síndone da una charla sobre la mejor evidencia científica que hay sobre ella.
> 
> ...



Anda! muchas gracias! La verdad es que Jorge Manuel Rodríguez es un crack, y la Sábana Santa es para flipar.


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Abr 2022)

*DOMINICA IN ALBIS. *

El nombre de *«Dominica in albis»* es uno de los más antiguos. En realidad es *«in albis vestibus depositis»*, es decir, cuando los neófitos (los que habían sido bautizados en la Vigilia Pascual), asistían dicho Domingo a la celebración de la Santa Misa, habiendo ya depuesto (en las vísperas del sábado de la Octava) sus albas o vestiduras blancas, recibidas aquella noche en que renacieron a la vida eterna y que habían vestido durante toda la Octava."









DOMINICA IN ALBIS


El nombre de « Dominica in albis » es uno de los más antiguos. En realidad es « in albis vestibus depositis », es decir, cu...




sicutoves.blogspot.com


----------



## jpjp (7 Jul 2022)

Ojalá hagan la película en 4k en uhdremux.


----------



## murti-bing (7 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Cuánto tiempo le has dedicado tú a entender otras formas de ver la vida?
> 
> Haz un ejercicio para ti mismo y escribete a ti mismo en un papel un resumen de todo lo que sabes sobre del cristianismo.
> En qué consiste en qué se diferencia de otras doctrinas.
> ...



Se crea o no se crea, ésto es un ejercicio estupendo.


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Jul 2022)

Mi pequeño homenaje y recuerdo a Nª Sra. del Carmen.

El *Cristianismo *es en sí la Civilización con mayúscula; y por el contrario, el *paganismo* adorador de demonios y sacrificador de *niños *(hoy llamado *masonería*), es el oscurantismo arcaico de la noche de los tiempos, es el atraso propio del paleolítico.

¡VIVA LA VIRGEN DEL CARMEN!











¡VIVA LA VIRGEN DEL CARMEN! (Julio 16 de 2022)


Mi pequeño homenaje y recuerdo a Nª Sra. del Carmen. El Cristianismo es en sí la Civilización con mayúscula; y por el contrario, el paganismo adorador de demonios y sacrificador de niños (hoy llamado masonería), es el oscurantismo arcaico de la noche de los tiempos, es el atraso propio del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Jul 2022)

Romanos 16

*25 Y al que puede confirmaros según mi evangelio y la predicación de Jesucristo, según la revelación del misterio que se ha mantenido oculto desde tiempos eternos, 26 pero que ha sido manifestado ahora, y que por las Escrituras de los profetas, según el mandamiento del Dios eterno, se ha dado a conocer a todas las gentes para que obedezcan a la fe, 27 al único y sabio Dios, sea gloria mediante Jesucristo para siempre. Amén. *

Amen


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (2 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Está imposible de conseguir en ninguna plataforma de pago. Si encuentra esta película cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero. Les dejo el film completo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fue por María Magdalena, y todos lo sabemos.


----------



## Lado oscuro (2 Ago 2022)

En 2023 se estrena la continuacion. Estoy contando los segundos.


----------



## trellat (2 Ago 2022)

La pasan esta noche en 13tv






Programación de Trece - teletexto.com


Programación de Trece para hoy, además podrás consultar comodamente la programación de Trece para ahora mismo, mañana y pasado mañana.




www.teletexto.com


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Ago 2022)

*Santo Rosario *(Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)















Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)


Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza. El PDF ocupa 6 páginas (seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían tres folios por las dos caras. Artículo en wordpress : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional) PDF (6 págs.)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Ago 2022)

No creo que la ausencia de esta película en todas las plataformas sea mera....casualidad. Ni Filmin la tiene.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 Ago 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Jordan Maxwell es un ocultista y pertenecia asociaciones de teosofia y nueva era.
> 
> Es otro Alex Jones, un desinformador para incautos. Se dedica a criticar al sistema pero mete la religion del NWO, la Nueva Era como creencia para remplazar al cristianismo.
> 
> Ya habeis perdido y no os dais cuenta. Trabajais para Satanas.



Un cristófilo llamando a alguien "desinformador para incautos" 

Ay que me LOL


----------



## Berrón (23 Ago 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Un cristófilo llamando a alguien "desinformador para incautos"
> 
> Ay que me LOL



Lo de los medios de producción en manos del proletariado también tiene su guasa, eh?


----------



## Barruno (27 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que implica una crucifixión?
> Una agonía muy lenta durante muchas horas y a veces días.
> 
> Tanto que, cuando tardaban mucho en morir, se fracturaban huesos para acelerar la muerte.
> ...



A Jesuscristo no le machacraon los huesos. Juan 19:33.
Estaba escrito en el antiguo testamento creo, además.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Un cristófilo llamando a alguien "desinformador para incautos"
> 
> Ay que me LOL



¿Pero lo de la "Nueva Era" lo ves bien?


----------



## maxkuiper (27 Ago 2022)

Gratitud


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Sep 2022)

Primer sábado de mes. Septiembre de 2022.


----------



## Evil_ (7 Sep 2022)

La tengo en Blu ray.
Cristo es la unica salvacion.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (7 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Está imposible de conseguir en ninguna plataforma de pago. Si encuentra esta película cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero. Les dejo el film completo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo lo que se habló de ésta película en los mass mierda. Decían que había desmayos e incluso infartos en las salas de cine, y que todos salían llorando.

Nunca la he visto y me dispondré a hacerlo este fin de semana.

Alguna teoría de por qué los del tercer ojo la tienen baneada en plataformas digitales?


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Sep 2022)

Y andie que se a


Evil_ dijo:


> La tengo en Blu ray.
> Cristo es la unica salvacion.



Y a nadie que se acerque a Él, rechaza. A nadie. A todos nos espera.








La oveja perdida. (Lucas 15, 1-7). - Un Católico Perplejo


"Se acercaban a El todos los publícanos y pecadores para oírle. Y los fariseos y escribas murmuraban, diciendo: "Éste acoge a los pecadores y come con ellos." - Lucas 15, 1-2.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




_«Señor, a Ti no te pierde sino el que te abandona.”_ –*San Agustín*. (Conf. IV, 9.14).


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Recuerdo lo que se habló de ésta película en los mass mierda. Decían que había desmayos e incluso infartos en las salas de cine, y que todos salían llorando.
> 
> Nunca la he visto y me dispondré a hacerlo este fin de semana.
> 
> Alguna teoría de por qué los del tercer ojo la tienen baneada en plataformas digitales?



Los del tercer ojo son satanistas, y odian a Cristo.

Te dejo un enlace personal sobre los del tercer ojo.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Sep 2022)

Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


"Ahora todo ha terminado. Ahora estoy despierto"... a la muerte. https://on.soundcloud.com/K5LHM




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NovilloLapeyra (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## skan (29 Sep 2022)

A ver si se atreven a hacer La Pasión del Pedófilo Mahoma


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Oct 2022)

*sábado, 1 de octubre de 2022
OCTUBRE, MES DEL ROSARIO. "Un arma poderosísima" *

_ "Ante peligros tan graves, sin embargo, no debe abatirse vuestro ánimo, sino que, acordándoos de aquella divina enseñanza: «Pedid, y se os dará; buscad, y hallaréis; llamad, y se os abrirá» (1), con mayor confianza acudid gozosos a la Madre de Dios, junto a la cual el Pueblo Cristiano siempre ha buscado el refugio en las horas de peligro, pues Ella «ha sido constituida causa de salvación para todo el género humano" (2) _

- Papa Pío XII, Encíclica "_Ingruentium malorum_", 15 de Septiembre de 1951​NOTAS

1- Evangelio de San Lucas, cap.11, vers. 9
2- San Ireneo de Lyon, Doctor de la Iglesia









OCTUBRE, MES DEL ROSARIO. "Un arma poderosísima"


Ante peligros tan graves, sin embargo, no debe abatirse vuestro ánimo, sino que, acordándoos de aquella divina enseñanza: «...




sicutoves.blogspot.com


----------



## daesrd (5 Oct 2022)

Lado oscuro dijo:


> En 2023 se estrena la continuacion. Estoy contando los segundos.



A ver si le dejan.. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daesrd (5 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No creo que la ausencia de esta película en todas las plataformas sea mera....casualidad. Ni Filmin la tiene.



Has buscado en ok.ru?
O en dontorrent

Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daesrd (5 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> La pasan esta noche en 13tv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi no me gusta demasiado, se pasa con el castigo, los latigazos, etc. Hay que ser un poco msoca para disfrutar viendo semejante brutalidad.. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daesrd (5 Oct 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Recuerdo lo que se habló de ésta película en los mass mierda. Decían que había desmayos e incluso infartos en las salas de cine, y que todos salían llorando.
> 
> Nunca la he visto y me dispondré a hacerlo este fin de semana.
> 
> Alguna teoría de por qué los del tercer ojo la tienen baneada en plataformas digitales?



No me extraña que espíritus sensibles vomitaran o se desmayaran directamente. Hay escenas de una enorme brutalidad. Para mí innecesaria. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Oct 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Has buscado en ok.ru?
> O en dontorrent
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk



La encontré, creo que fue en dontorrent


----------



## Nut (5 Oct 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> A mi no me gusta demasiado, se pasa con el castigo, los latigazos, etc. Hay que ser un poco msoca para disfrutar viendo semejante brutalidad..
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk



Si tuvieras que vivir en la Roma de esos tiempos.....No aguantabas ni una semana. Lo dicen los historiadores.

Los recién nacidos no reconocidos por el pater familias se tiraban directamente a la calle.

La crueldad de la sociedad romana era brutal.


La *crucifixión* es un método de ejecución en el que el reo es clavado o atado a una cruz de madera, normalmente desnudo, y es abandonado allí hasta su muerte por el agotamiento físico y la asfixia.....


*La crucifixión era usualmente utilizada para exponer a la víctima a una muerte particularmente lenta, horrible* (para disuadir a la gente de cometer crímenes parecidos) y pública, utilizando todos los medios necesarios para su realización. Los métodos de la crucifixión variaban considerablemente con el lugar y el tiempo donde se efectuaban.

Las palabras griegas y latinas que corresponden a “crucifixión” se aplicaban a formas diversas de ejecución dolorosa, desde empalar en una estaca, clavar o atar en un árbol, o en un poste, hasta formas complejas con diversos travesaños y piezas.

*En algunos casos, antes de la crucifixión, los romanos acostumbraban a dar latigazos (flagelar) al reo. Luego, y durante el trayecto hasta el lugar de ejecución, el condenado era obligado a cargar un yugo de madera ("Patibulum" o "furca") sobre sus propios hombros, que posteriormente solía ser usado como travesaño de la cruz.

Crucifixión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre *

La verdad siempre duele...


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## trellat (5 Oct 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> A mi no me gusta demasiado, se pasa con el castigo, los latigazos, etc. Hay que ser un poco msoca* para disfrutar *viendo semejante brutalidad..
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk



esa pelicula no fue concebida para "disfrutarla" sino para impactar y dar pie a pensar sobre ella.
En esa historia está la esencia de la humanidad


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Kago Shen Tao (17 Oct 2022)

gracias por tu aportación


----------



## daesrd (18 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Si tuvieras que vivir en la Roma de esos tiempos.....No aguantabas ni una semana. Lo dicen los historiadores.
> 
> Los recién nacidos no reconocidos por el pater familias se tiraban directamente a la calle.
> 
> ...



Si hubiera nacido en quella época me habría adaptado, igual que me adapto a ésta locura de hoy.

En cuanto a lo que comentas de la crucifixión, ese no es el punto al me me refería, yo hablo de la peli, y co9mo se recrea en la tortura. A mi personalmente no me causa placer verlo, aunque respeto Mel Gibson como director y porque ha tenido la valentía de enfrentarse a la judiada.


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Oct 2022)

Resumen muy sencillo sobre la infiltración de elementos extraños (modernistas/masones) en la Iglesia, que terminó cayendo en manos de sus enemigos (modernistas/masones) tras la muerte del último Papa legítimo, el *Papa Pío XII* en *1958*. Desde entonces, huérfanos, no hemos vuelto a tener Papa.

El Papa San Pío X (el del vídeo) ocupó la Cátedra de la Verdad (la Silla de Pedro) desde 1903 hasta su muerte en 1914. Fue un gran Papa.










Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Y tengan lo siguiente a la vista y presente: Bergoglio no sólo no es Cristiano sino que es un criminal y asesino. Un enemigo de Cristo. Y la Iglesia está, desde hace décadas, infestada de Bergoglios. Entiendan que el principal enemigo de la masonería y de su Nuevo Orden Mundial es el Cristianismo. Y todo simpatizante con éste será exterminado.








Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com












Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## pandillero (19 Oct 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Jordan Maxwell es un ocultista y pertenecia asociaciones de teosofia y nueva era.
> 
> Es otro Alex Jones, un desinformador para incautos. Se dedica a criticar al sistema pero mete la religion del NWO, la Nueva Era como creencia para remplazar al cristianismo.
> 
> Ya habeis perdido y no os dais cuenta. Trabajais para Satanas.



Y también era judío, aunque pueda o no ser relevante, para ellos si que lo es. Lo cierto es que lo era.


----------



## pandillero (19 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estáis muy mal de la cabeza en este foro hay más chalados de los que suponía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habló de putas la tacones.


----------



## daesrd (19 Oct 2022)

Jordan Maxwell judío? no lo sabía, en que te basas? puedes ampliar esa información? Verdadero nombre, si los padres emigraron de Europa, etc etc. las tipicas trampas que usan los judios para camuflarse...
Lo digo porque he echado un vistazo y no hay nada de eso..


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (26 Oct 2022)

Visto en el Directo 410 de esta noche (parte1 y parte2) y recogido del Telegram (*enlace *al post) de La Quinta Columna. Piloto fallece en pleno vuelo y mujer con un *Santo Rosario* en las manos. En algo coincidimos todos, buenos y malos. En tratar de vivir.










Piloto sufre infarto (arritmia) durante el vuelo y fallece (Octubre 2022)


https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27147 PILOTO SUFRE ARRTIMIA Y FALLECE (octubre 2022) Detalle de la mujer con un Sato Rosario en las manos. Cómo se reza el Santo Rosario. Esquema sencillol: https://uncat...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (29 Oct 2022)

*Lo que están haciendo con la Iglesia refleja la situación límite en la que nos encontramos *(Últimos Tiempos).

Añado este otro vídeo sobre la situación del mundo, que es límite. Vivimos tiempos profetizados. Va a haber un *genocidio cristiano* y el anticristo se erigirá desde el Vaticano* (la Iglesia está desde 1958 en manos de sus enemigos).* Van a hacer una especie de ONU de religiones (de donde sacarán un Gobierno mundial) y en esa texitura es donde se perseguirá a todos los Cristianos tradicionales en medio del Great Reset.










Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Oct 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Oct 2022)

Son pelis muy buenas.
No soy católica,pero si soy Cristiana.Soy de Jesús hasta el final,su palabra era buena y quería ayudar a los pobres.A veces voy a la iglesia cuando no hay gente,me siento ahí y le hablo a Cristo.Siempre pido por los demás,nunca por mi.


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Nov 2022)

*OCTUBRE, MES DEL ROSARIO. "Háblales a las almas del Rosario y de la Eucaristía"*





_Alexandrina María da Costa nació en 1904, en el pueblo de Balasar, Braga, Portugal, y murió en el mismo lugar en 1955, cuando tenía 51 años de edad. Tuvo una profunda Vida de Piedad como Alma Víctima, estigmatizada. En sus frecuentes éxtasis recibía comunicaciones celestiales; un día el Señor le explicó que viviría los últimos años de vida alimentándose tan solo de la Sagrada Eucaristía:

“Hago que tú vivas sólo de Mí, para mostrar al mundo el valor de la Eucaristía, y que es Mi Vida para las almas… ¡Háblales a las almas, hija Mía, háblales del Rosario y de la Eucaristía!. ¡El Rosario!, ¡el Rosario!, el Rosario!. La Eucaristía, Mi Cuerpo, Mi Sangre...!” _













OCTUBRE, MES DEL ROSARIO. "Háblales a las almas del Rosario y de la Eucaristía"


Alexandrina María da Costa nació en 1904, en el pueblo de Balasar, Braga, Portugal, y murió en el mismo lugar en 1955, cuan...




sicutoves.blogspot.com


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Nov 2022)

Las sirenas llaman a Réquiem,
y los muertos se acercan a callar a los vivos.
Canta la muerte que les acompaña,
les canta al oído dulces de odio y olvido.


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## trellat (7 Nov 2022)

Por establecer una relación del tema con la actualidad ...

En la manifestación que fui por el tema covid pass eche a faltar chavales jovenes, el tipo de gente que se está formando en "educacion para la ciudadania" totalmente de espaldas a la religión, a lo que se está tocando en este hilo ...

ahi lo dejo , vamos mal, mal no, FATAL


----------



## -V_ (7 Nov 2022)

Sitio para descargar


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué eligieron a Hiroshima y Nagasaki?, ¡porque eran las dos únicas ciudades católicas de Japón! - Un Católico Perplejo


Hiroshima y Nagasaki eran las dos únicas ciudades católicas del Japón.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

*Are you Christian?*


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República. - Un Católico Perplejo


La masónica primera Contitución de Cádiz de 1812, conocida popularmente como 'la Pepa', fue el gran caballo de Troya de la masonería. Ahí desembarcó con su democracia que realmente nunca ha sido tal, sino un gran representación teatral.




uncatolicoperplejo.com













Lo que sea de la Iglesia será de mí, dijo el mártir de La Verdad de Murcia


Tres mártires del siglo XX en España nacieron un primero de julio (comparten por tanto cumpleaños con el autor de este blog): un sacerdote claretiano turolense, un sacerdote diocesano de Murcia y u…




martires.centroeu.com


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)

Madre mía la basura que posteas...

¿A qué logia dices que perteneces?

¿También tú te excitas como una hiena cachonda cuando en vuestro zulo mencionáis, entre _"risas Twitter",_ a las víctima que estáis asesinando?

Si te tuvieses que poner un precio... ¿cuánto crees que vales? ¿Qué precio pones en la etiqueta que te cuelga?

Y por extensión,. ¿Qué precio pondrías en la etiqueta de ese agujero en el suelo que llamáis masonería?

Te doy un céntimo por ella, para leña más que nada, y estoy perdiendo dinero.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)

_«Salva las vidas el testigo veraz, pero el que profiere mentiras *es un asesino*.»_ – Proverbios 14, 25.

«Comerán del fruto de sus obras, y se hartarán de sus consejos.» – Proverbios 1, 31.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)

En fin... Estos payasos del diablo son como una plaga de termitas.








QUÉ ES UN SÁTIRO, PAYASO O JOKER. Es un masón/jugador (Actor de Crisis) que participa siguiendo una agenda en el Teatro de Calle de nuestras vidas - Un Católico Perplejo


La figura alegórica del SÁTIRO, bufón, saltinbanqui, arlequín, payaso, trol y joker (Actores de Crisis que actúan en la vida real a modo de Teatro de Calle), es la representación simbólica del accionar de la MASONERÍA en la sociedad.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

*SE PROFUNDIZA LA INFILTRACIÓN PAGANA EN LA FALSA IGLESIA*
POR MOIMUNAN EN 5 SEPTIEMBRE, 2022 •








SE PROFUNDIZA LA INFILTRACIÓN PAGANA EN LA FALSA IGLESIA


Yoga en la iglesia de St. James en Amberes Todos los miércoles de los últimos meses de julio y agosto, la iglesia St. James en Coudenberg en Amberes, Bélgica (francés: Église Saint-Jacques-sur…




moymunan.online


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Nov 2022)

La Iglesia está está manos de sus enemigos desde la muerte del último papa legítimo, *Pío XII*,en 1958. Todos los anti Papas que han venido después son o judíos o masones. La Iglesia, sus instituciones, está en manos de sus enemigos desde entonces.








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com












La nueva Iglesia montiniana - Pablo VI (1963-1978). - Un Católico Perplejo


Un destructor. Giovanni Battista Montini, homsexual activo toda su vida, delator, estafador, masón y judío, usurpó el Papado desde 1963 hasta 1978. Uno de los actores principales del anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*La situación de la infiltrada Iglesia es límite.* (Siguiente vídeo de Youtube).










Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




El epicentro de los *Últimos Tiempos* está en el *Vaticano*, caído en manos de sus enemigos, muy lamentablemente. Escuchen esto. El fin y meta del Nuevo Orden Mundial del anticristo y su masonería es extirpar a Dios del mundo. Ésta es la raíz y cimientos de lo que estamos viviendo. Es decir, el diablo, también conocido como Satanás, Lucifer, Prometeo, Baphomet y etc; sabe que le queda poco tiempo y llega con gran furor y con su guadaña a devastar a todas las almas posibles. Devastar almas, el NOM va de esto, de derrotar a Dios en nosotros.

Y el transhumanismo es una de la páginas de este triste libro que tenemos entre las manos. El transhumanismo no es el fin en sí mismo, sino uno de los medios dentro de un abanico de ellos, para implantar la marca de la bestia de *Apocalipsis capítulos 13 y 14*. Es decir, la marca es el nuevo contrato de ciudanía (*ID2020*) que seguramente tenga la forma de un chip subcutáneo.








ID2020: “Identidad Digital 2020”, el ambicioso proyecto de Bill Gates junto a la Rockefeller Foundation - Un Católico Perplejo


ID2020 (“Identidad Digital 2020”) fue fundado entre los años 2017 y 2018 por The Rockefeller Foundation, Microsoft y Gavi “The Vaccine Alliance”




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Comentemos el siguiente capítulo del libro de Apocalipsis, ya que estamos viviendo tiempos profetizados. Veamos dónde está el problema del mundo.






_Torre de Babel (Babilonia) Versus Parlamento Europeo._​
En Apocalipsis a la* masonería* se la denomina* Babilonia*, la gran infiel a Dios, *la gran ramera *(*Apocalipsis 17 y 19*), secta infiltrada en todas partes. Y la *fornicación* a la que hace referencia Apocalipsis 17 y 19 es de carácter *espiritual*. Es una fornicación con demonios y esto se hace acoplándose o subiéndose a sus mentes y haciéndose uno con ellos. Esto es la *GNOSIS* que tanto codician y practican en la criminal secta de la masonería.

*APOCALIPSIS 17*

La gran *ramera*​
1 Y vino uno de los siete ángeles que tenían las siete copas y habló conmigo diciendo: “Ven aquí; te mostraré el juicio de la *ramera *grande, la que está sentada sobre muchas aguas (demonios); 2 con la que han fornicado (fornicación espiritual; la GNOSIS) los reyes de la tierra, embriagándose los moradores de la tierra con el vino de su prostitución”. 3 Y me llevó a un desierto en espíritu; y vi a una mujer (la internacional masonería) sentada sobre una bestia purpúrea (el conjunto de todos los demonios), repleta de nombres de blasfemias, que tenía siete cabezas y diez cuernos. 4 La mujer estaba vestida de púrpura y escarlata, y cubierta de oro y piedras preciosas y perlas, y llevaba en su mano (_por una parte_) un cáliz (su propia mente) de oro lleno de abominaciones y (_por otra_) las inmundicias de su fornicación. 5 Escrito sobre su frente (el lugar donde reside el alma) tenía un nombre, un misterio: “*Babilonia *la grande, la madre de los fornicarios y de las abominaciones de la tierra”. 6 Y vi a la mujer ebria de la *sangre* de los santos y de la *sangre *de los testigos de Jesús (de nuestro exterminio en el Great Reset/Colapsos con disturbios revolucionarios); y al verla me sorprendí con sumo estupor.

Explicación del misterio de la *ramera*​
7 Mas el ángel me dijo: “¿Por qué te has asombrado? Yo te diré el misterio de la mujer (Babilonia) y de la bestia (Lucifer y sus demonios) que la lleva, la que tiene las siete cabezas y los diez cuernos. 8 La bestia que has visto era y ahora no es; *está para subir del abismo* y va a su perdición. Y *los moradores de la tierra* (los masones), aquellos cuyos nombres no están escritos en el* libro de la vida* desde la creación del mundo, se llenarán de admiración cuando vean que la bestia, que era y ahora no es, reaparecerá. 9 Esto para la mente que tiene sabiduría: las siete cabezas son siete montes (Roma, el Vaticano), sobre los cuales la mujer tiene sede. 10 *Son también siete reyes: los cinco cayeron, el uno es, el otro aún no ha venido*; y cuando venga, poco ha de durar. 11 Y la bestia que era y no es, es él, el octavo, y es de los siete, y va a perdición. 12 Y los diez cuernos que viste son diez reyes (todos los demonios) que aún no han recibido reino, mas con la bestia (Lucifer) recibirán potestad como reyes por espacio de una hora (tres años y medio, nuestro gran exterminio). 13 Estos tienen un solo propósito: dar su poder y autoridad a la bestia. 14 Estos guerrearan contra el Cordero (Jesucristo), y el Cordero los vencerá, porque es Señor de señores y Rey de reyes; y (_vencerán_) también los suyos, los llamados y escogidos y fieles” (escaparemos del Infierno, ésta es la victoria, pero antes seremos exterminados). 15 Díjome aún: “Las aguas (demonios) que viste sobre las cuales tiene su sede la *ramera*, son pueblos y muchedumbres y naciones y lenguas. 16 Y los diez cuernos (demonios, 2ª acepción de ellos) que viste, así como la bestia (Lucifer), aborrecerán ellos mismos a la *ramera*, la dejarán desolada y desnuda, *comerán sus carnes y la abrasarán en fuego*. 17 Porque Dios ha puesto en sus corazones hacer lo que a Él le plugo: ejecutar un solo designio: dar la autoridad de ellos (demonios) a la bestia, hasta que las palabras de Dios se hayan cumplido. 18 Y la mujer que has visto es aquella ciudad, la grande (Babilonia), la que tiene imperio sobre los reyes de la tierra”.

*APOCALIPSIS 19*

Aleluya en el cielo​
1 Después de esto oí en el cielo como una gran voz de copiosa multitud, que decía “¡Aleluya! La salvación y la gloria y el poder son de nuestro Dios; 2 porque fieles y justos son sus juicios, pues Él ha juzgado a la *gran** ramera*, que corrompía la tierra por *su prostitución*, y ha vengado sobre ella la *sangre *de sus siervos (nuestro exterminio: Cristianos y gentes de buena voluntad. Ambos)”.














Apocalipsis. Los 22 capítulos sin notas dogmáticas. Biblia Platense de Moseñor Straubinger. - Un Católico Perplejo


San Juan escribió el Apocalipsis en Patmos, una de las islas del mar Egeo que forman parte del Dodecaneso, durante el destierro que sufrió bajo el emperador Domiciano, probablemente hacia el año 96. Las destinatarias fueron “las siete Iglesias de Asia.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com









GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




Cumbre de jefes de Estado. Todos ellos masones.














Portada de EL PAÍS del 16-01-2022


Repasa, descarga y comparte la portada de EL PAÍS del día 16-01-2022. Además las noticias de última hora sobre la actualidad en España y el mundo: política, economía, deportes, cultura, sociedad, tecnología, gente, opinión, viajes, moda, televisión, los blogs y las firmas de EL PAÍS. Además...




elpais.com




Ahí la tienen. Babilonia. El problema es internacional.














Detalle del Royal Albert Hall, Londres, y algunas imágenes sobre masonería.


Unas imágenes tratando de reflejar el problema del mundo, porque siguen siendo invisibles para la gente honrada.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Y esta secta no sólo está en los Gobiernos y mass media, cabeza del iceberg, sino que nos los cruzamos por la calle todos los días. Esta secta conforma entre un 20% y 25% de la población civil, una bestia enorme, y no van por las calles con el mandil puesto, como es evidente. Todos ellos llevan una doble vida.

Cuando te cruzas a un covidiano o con un disidente de palo te cruzas a uno de estos. Los aplaudidores de balcón por ejemplo, salvando algún despistado. Y todos en sus zulos oyendo hablar desde hace décadas sobre la planificación de un Nuevo Orden. Lo que llevamos dos años viviendo. En fin... La masónica ley del silencio. Esta gente no es como nosotros, no lo son, debido a un asunto espiritual, *y en cada país funcionan como un Estado dentro del Estado.*


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Nov 2022)

(En construcción).

*CUÁL ES LA SITUACIÓN LÍMITE DE INFILTRACIÓN MASÓNICA DE LA IGLESIA*
desde el nefasto y apóstata Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965)​





Por qué el catolicismo no rompe con el judaismo?


CUÁL ES LA SITUACIÓN DE LA IGLESIA Recuerden que la Iglesia Católica en 1958 cayó en manos de sus enemigos (masonería infiltrada). El Papa elegido en 1958 era francmasón y convocó con prisa el muy nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). En ese Concilio destruyeron a la Iglesia...




www.burbuja.info












Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*El comienzo de los dolores*

*San Mateo, capítulo 24*
Profecía sobre la destrucción del templo (la Iglesia) de Jerusalén.​
"1 Saliendo Jesús del templo (1Cor.3,16-17), se le acercaron sus discípulos y le mostraban las construcciones del templo. 2 Y El les dijo: ¿Veis todo esto? En verdad os digo que no quedará aquí piedra sobre piedra; todo será destruido. 3 Y sentándose en el monte de los Olivos, llegáronse a El aparte unos discípulos, diciendo: Dinos cuándo será todo esto, y cuál la señal de tu venida y de la consumación del mundo."

"4 Y Jesús les respondió: Cuidad que nadie os engañe. 5 Porque vendrán muchos en mi nombre, y dirán: Yo soy el Mesías, y engañarán a muchos. 6 Oiréis hablar de guerras y de rumores guerreros (revoluciones, disturbios); pero no os turbéis; porque es preciso que esto suceda, mas no es aún el fin. 7 Se levantará nación contra nación y reino contra reino (contra sí mismas), y habrá *hambre *y terremotos en diversos lugares (estallidos sociales); 8 pero todo esto es el comienzo de los dolores."

Mateo Capítulo 24, 1-7.
(Lean el capítulo entero, sólo he traído el comienzo).

--- --- ---

*HAMBRES: Citas del Evangelio y de Nª Señora de La Salette.*​«Se levantará nación (masones) contra nación (cristianos) y reino contra reino, habrá grandes terremotos (convulsiones sociales, disturbios, revoluciones), y en diversos lugares *hambres*, pestes, espantos y grandes señales del cielo.» –Lucas 21, 9-11.

«Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra! Habrá guerras sangrientas y *hambres*, pestes y enfermedades contagiosas; (…). Correrá la sangre por todas partes ¿quién podrá resistir si Dios no disminuye el tiempo de la prueba?» –Nª Sra de La Salette (1846).
--- --- ---

Tras colapsar los Estados y las calle incendiadas y regadas de sangre por los *chicos *(*revolucionarios*) de la *masonería*...
llega la promesa de paz y seguridad junto con un gran encierro y la marca de la bestia (*ID2020*).,

*1º. Prohibición del Cristianismo y aparición del anticristo
2º. Comienzo del exterminio: 'los dolores'. Habrá dos fases diferenciadas.*

*ISAÍAS 30*​"27 He aquí el nombre de Yave, que viene de lejos. Arde su cólera, es un incendio violento. Sus labios respiran furor, su lengua es como fuego devorador 28 Su aliento es como torrente desbordado que sube hasta el cuello, para *acribar* a las naciones en la *criba* de la *destrucción*, y poner un *bozal* de engaño a las mandíbulas de los pueblos." - Isaías 30, 27-28.

NOTA​En color naranja remarco las referencias a la Ira de Lucifer cayendo sobre el mundo entero, sobre todos. Ellos lo llaman _*Gran Despertar*_, es decir, una especie de iluminación o _*'estado pleno de conciencia (gnosis)'*_ que caerá sobre toda la población. *Ellos*, la masonería, creen que tendrán en masa una iluminación, pero no será tan sencillo. No será así. Coincidirá en el momento álgido, sobre 2025, de *exterminio a nivel global* (campos _"sanitarios"_ de exterminio) que coincidirá con la campaña de reclutamiento forzoso, por decirlo así, de ciudadanos para el Nuevo Orden. Es decir, con la *marca de la bestia* (*ID2020*) de Apocalipsis 13. Dejo la siguiente entrada con una recopilación sobre esta ira en forma de fuego de Lucifer/Satanás, junto con sus plagas de langostas/demonios (Apocalipsis 9)., cayendo sobre la población mundial. Comno anécdota dejo que la red del logo de la ONU, es esto.








DIES IRAE: el Día de la Ira, el Día del Fuego, la batalla de Harmaguedón, el exterminio de los Cristianos, la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia. - Un Católico Perplejo


En el Día de la Ira, el Día Grande, el Día del Juicio Final, el Día de la batalla de Harmagedón, se dará un hecho que explica el por qué se llevará a cabo un genocidio mundial, de muchos millones de personas y contenido en un plazo de tres años y medio. No hay lógica.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*El proyecto de Naciones Unidas: Prohibir el Cristianismo
(Enlace1) (enlace2).*








Cuando digan: “paz y seguridad“​
“Cuando digan: “paz y seguridad“, entonces *vendrá sobre ellos de repente la ruina*, como los dolores del parto a la que está encinta (el día del Hijo del Hombre); y no escaparán. Mas vosotros, hermanos, no vivís en tinieblas, para que *aquel día* os sorprenda como ladrón, siendo todos vosotros hijos de la luz e hijos del día. No somos de la noche ni de las tinieblas. Por lo tanto, no durmamos como los demás; antes bien, velemos y seamos sobrios (y no ebrios del espíritu del mundo).” - 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3-6.

*2* *Tesalonicenses* (Nácar-Colunga.Ed.1944)​
“3 Que nadie en modo alguno os engañe, porque *antes *ha de venir la apostasía *y ha* de manifestarse el hombre de la iniquidad, el hijo de la perdición, 4 que se opone y se alza contra todo lo que se dice Dios o es adorado, hasta sentarse en el templo de Dios y proclamarse dios a sí mismo.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 3-4.

“7 Porque el misterio de iniquidad está ya en acción, *sólo falta* que el que le retiene (Jesús) sea apartado (prohibición del Cristianismo). 8 *Entonces *se manifestará el inicuo, a quien el Señor Jesús matará con el aliento de su boca, destruyéndole con la manifestación de su venida. 9 La venida del inicuo irá acompañada del poder de Satanás, de todo género de *milagros*, *señales *y *prodigios *engañosos, 10 y de seducciones de iniquidad para los destinados a la perdición, por no haber recibido el amor de la verdad para ser salvos. 11 Por eso Dios les envía un poder engañoso para que crean en la mentira, 12 y sean condenados cuantos, no creyendo en la verdad, se complacen en la iniquidad.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 7-12.

*El anticristo será el sucesor de Bergoglio*​
«_Un precursor del anticristo, con sus tropas de muchas naciones, *combatirá contra el verdadero Cristo*, el único salvador del mundo; derramará mucha sangre y* pretenderá aniquilar el culto* a Dios para ser tenido como un Dios.» _– Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).








Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*PROFECÍA DE SAN MALAQUÍAS*
Los 112 Papas hasta el fin del mundo
Nota: Pío XII fue el último Papa legítimo y verdadero, el último Príncipe de Dios en la tierra.​
*106* Nombre: *Pío XII*, Fecha: 1939-1958 Original: *Pastor angelicus* Traducción: El pastor angélico. Interpretación: Era llamado el pastor de las almas. Pío XII es el último Papa legítimo, el último Príncipe de Dios en la Iglesia (enlace).

*107* Nombre: *Juan XXIII*, Fecha: 1958-1963 Original: *Pastor et nauta*. Traducción: Pastor y navegante. Interpretación: Antes de su elección fue patriarca de Venecia, una ciudad marítima, hogar de las góndolas. También se entiende por su contemporización con el mundo (el mar).

*108* Nombre: *Pablo VI*, Fecha: 1963-1978 Original: *Flos florum*. Traducción: La flor de las flores. Interpretación: Sus brazos mostraban 3 lilas.

*109* Nombre: *Juan Pablo I*, Fecha: 31 días Original: *De medietate lunae*. Traducción: De la mitad de la luna. Interpretación: *Albino Luciani*, nació en Canale d’Ogardo, diocese de Belluno, (luna hermosa) Elegido el 26 de agosto, el primer día del último cuarto de la luna que apareció como un perfecto medio disco en el cielo. El eclipse lunar del 17 de septiembre marcó el apogeo de su pontificado. Duró en el puesto desde la mitad de la luna hasta la próxima mitad de otra. Murió el 28 de septiembre en la noche del último cuarto de la luna viéndose sólo la mitad de luna.

*110* Nombre: *Juan Pablo II*, Fecha: 1978 Original: *De labore solis*. Traducción: Del trabajo del sol. Interpretación: *Karol Wojtyla* nació el 18 de Mayo de 1920, durante un eclipse de Sol, igualmente se caracterizó por darle la vuelta al mundo y por su apego al mismo.

*111* Nombre: *Ratzinger*. Original: *De gloria olivae*. Traducción: De la gloria del olivo.

Son muchas las posibles interpretaciones. Puede indicar que después de un periodo de paz (la rama de olivo y símbolo del pueblo hebreo) vendría la guerra. También se comenta que sería de origen hebreo (enlace) y que su pueblo llegaría a la cúspide de la Iglesia (enlace).

*112* Nombre: *Bergoglio*. Original: *Petrus Romanus*. Traducción: Pedro el Romano. IN PERSECUTIONE EXTREMA SACRAE ROMANAE ECCLESIAE, SEDEBIT PETRUS ROMANUS QUI PASCET OVES IN MULTIS TRIBULATIONIBUS; QUIBUS TRANSACTIS, CIVITAS SEPTICOLLIS DIRUETUR, ET JUDEX TREMENDUS JUDICABIT POPULUM. FINIS.

Traducción personal: *“Durante la persecución extrema *(final) *de la Santa Iglesia de Roma, sederá *(ejercerá de pastor, se asentará de la Cátedra de la Verdad)* Pedro el Romano, quien apacentará a su rebaño entre muchas tribulaciones; después de éste, la ciudad de las siete colinas será destruida *(la Iglesia de Roma)*, y *(además, también)* un juez terrible *(formidable, que inspira temor) *juzgará *(condenará)* al pueblo.»*








La Profecía de San Malaquías. - Un Católico Perplejo


Después de su ordenación continuó sus estudios de liturgia y teología en Lismore, San Malchus. En 1123 fue elegido y nombrado abad de Bangor y un año más tarde fue consagrado obispo de Connor. En 1132, fue elevado a la primacía como Arzobispo de Armagh. San Bernardo nos dice que San Malaquías...




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*LOS SIETE FALSOS PAPAS DE* *APOCALIPSIS 17*
*La gran ramera *(Babilonia, pueblo del anticristo)​
«1 Y vino uno de los siete ángeles que tenían las siete copas y habló conmigo diciendo: “Ven aquí; te mostraré el juicio de la ramera grande, la que está sentada sobre muchas aguas; 2 con la que han fornicado los reyes de la tierra, embriagándose los moradores de la tierra con el vino de su prostitución”. 3 Y me llevó a un desierto en espíritu; y vi a una mujer sentada sobre una bestia purpúrea, repleta de nombres de blasfemias, que tenía siete cabezas y diez cuernos. 4 La mujer estaba vestida de púrpura y escarlata, y cubierta de oro y piedras preciosas y perlas, y llevaba en su mano (_por una parte_) un *cáliz* de oro (la mente) lleno de abominaciones (la gnosis) y (_por otra_) las inmundicias de su fornicación (espiritual). 5 Escrito sobre su frente (el lugar del alma) tenía un nombre, un misterio: “Babilonia la grande, la madre de los fornicarios (espirituales, la gnosis) y de las abominaciones de la tierra”. 6 Y vi a la mujer ebria (gnosis) de la *sangre *de los santos y de la *sangre *de los testigos de Jesús; y al verla me sorprendí con sumo estupor.

*Explicación del misterio de la ramera*​
7 Mas el ángel me dijo: “¿Por qué te has asombrado? Yo te diré el misterio de la mujer y de la bestia que la lleva, la que tiene las siete cabezas y los diez cuernos. 8La bestia que has visto era y ahora no es; está para subir del abismo y va a su perdición. Y los *moradores de la tierra*, aquellos cuyos nombres no están escritos en el libro de la vida desde la creación del mundo, se llenarán de admiración cuando vean que la bestia (2ª), que era y ahora no es, reaparecerá (Apoc.12,9. El diablo). 9 Esto para la mente que tiene sabiduría: las siete cabezas son siete montes (Roma), sobre los cuales la mujer (Babilonia) tiene sede (Vaticano). 10 Son también siete reyes (anti-Papas): los *cinco* cayeron, el *uno* es, el *otro* (el anticristo) aún no ha venido; y cuando venga, poco ha de durar.

*1º* Roncali, *2º* Montini, *3º *Luciani, *4º* Wojtyla, *5º* Ratzinger, *6º Bergoglio* y *7º* el anticristo.​
11 Y la bestia que era y no es (Apoc.12,9. El diablo), es él, el *octavo*, y es de los siete, y va a perdición. 12 Y los diez cuernos que viste son diez reyes (todas las langostas/demonios) que aún no han recibido reino, mas con la bestia recibirán potestad como reyes por espacio de una hora. 13 Estos tienen un solo propósito: dar su poder y autoridad a la bestia. 14 Estos guerrearan con el Cordero, y el Cordero los vencerá, porque es Señor de señores y Rey de reyes; y (_vencerán_) también los suyos, los llamados y escogidos y fieles”. 15 Díjome aún: “Las aguas (todas las langostas) que viste sobre las cuales tiene su sede (Vaticano) la ramera (babilonia/masonería), son pueblos y muchedumbres y naciones y lenguas. 16 Y los diez cuernos que viste (langostas), así como la bestia (el diablo), aborrecerán ellos mismos a la ramera (Babilonia/masonería/pueblo del anticristo), la dejarán desolada y desnuda, comerán sus carnes y la abrasarán en fuego (Dies Irae). 17 Porque Dios ha puesto en sus corazones hacer lo que a Él le plugo: ejecutar un solo designio: dar la autoridad de ellos a la bestia, hasta que las palabras de Dios se hayan cumplido. 18 Y la mujer que has visto es aquella ciudad, la grande, la que tiene imperio (sentada/llevada) sobre los reyes de la tierra (sobre las plagas de langostas/demonio)”.








Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




--- --- ---








La señal del genocidio cristiano ya está entre nosotros: La abolición del sacrificio perpetuo (Dn.9,27), que es la Misa Tridentina. - Un Católico Perplejo


Las señales, de que nos encontramos en los Últimos Tiempo son claras. Esamos a las puertas de un genocidio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Exterminio – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Exterminio escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com









Exterminio archivos - Un Católico Perplejo







uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Nov 2022)

Música Sacra.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (20 Nov 2022)

Sitio 

Todavía no la he visto y ya va siendo hora.

La busqué en una ocasión pero no hubo suerte


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (23 Nov 2022)

8=> dijo:


> En eMule está tranquilamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026261



Y en Amazon Prime Video


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (23 Nov 2022)

Straton dijo:


> No hace falta demostrar un fraude tan burdo, es muy evidente por muchos aspectos por ejemplo la imposible postura en la que esta y la falta total de proporciones humanas, pero además la prueba de carbono 14 fue definitiva, es un fraude medieval.



O la cronología un fraude y la historia del Jesús real se manipuló.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Burbujarras (26 Nov 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Lo tienes presente en museos, iglesias. En las leyes justas y derechos que tienes. En la arquitectura, en el arte, en los libros.
> 
> Y en general en cualquier obra inspirada y basada en el pensamiento filosófico revolucionario de Jesús que puso al hombre como medida de las cosas e hizo realidad los mejores valores clåsicos, añadiendo la vida, el perdón y la igualdad bien entendida y sobre todo el AMOR



Eso o gillipolleces palillero chovinistas de Fox news y Mel Gibson.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (30 Nov 2022)

El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano. - Un Católico Perplejo


El padre de la cronografía cristiana, Sexto Julio Africano, estableció en el año 221 la fecha del nacimiento de Cristo (25 de diciembre), medio siglo antes de que el emperador Aureliano inventase su fiesta romana del Sol Invicto en el año 274.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (18 Dic 2022)

... sino porque los mataron.

Los únicos profetas que no fueron asesinados por los luciferinos hijos de la gnosis, fueron los profetas Enoc Y Elías.








"Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos." - Mateo 5, 10. - Un Católico Perplejo


«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos». – Salmos 116, 15.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Dic 2022)

Estamos viviendo los *Últimos Tiempos*. La Iglesia está *en manos de sus enemigos* desde la muerte en *1958 *del último Papa legítimo, el Papa Pío XII.








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com












Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












La nueva Iglesia montiniana - Pablo VI (1963-1978). - Un Católico Perplejo


Un destructor. Giovanni Battista Montini, homsexual activo toda su vida, delator, estafador, masón y judío, usurpó el Papado desde 1963 hasta 1978. Uno de los actores principales del anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Patrón confirmado: Madre de Benedicto XVI fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber… y sigue… - Un Católico Perplejo


La madre de Joseph Ratzinger fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




*La situación es límite.*
Estamos frente al genocidio de todos los cristianos del planeta y también de las personas de buena voluntad. Ambos.














Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Profecías de Nuestra Señora del Buen Suceso. (Siglo XVII).


Profecias sacadas del libro Vida Admirable de la Rvda. Madre Mariana de Jesús Torres, escrita alrededor de 1790 por Fray Manuel de Sousa Pereira O.F.M., franciscano portugués, asentado en Ecuador e…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Nª Sra de Fátima (1917) – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Nª Sra de Fátima (1917) escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












La profecía de San Francisco de Asís acerca del usurpador del papado… el “Exterminador”.


San Francisco de Asís, poco antes de morir, advierte a sus monjes. En la profecía número 14, denuncia a un falso pastor que servirá como castigo a los impíos, un falso pontífice a quien el santo ll…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












La Profecía de San Malaquías.


Después de su ordenación continuó sus estudios de liturgia y teología en Lismore, San Malchus. En 1123 fue elegido y nombrado abad de Bangor y un año más tarde fue consagrado obispo de Connor. En 1…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Profecía de Zacarías (Capítulo 13). Los dos tercios del Anticristo frente al tercio de Cristo.


Los ÚltimosTiempos tratan del exterminio del pueblo de Cristo. Cuando sea matado el último cristiano o persona de buena voluntad (Apoc.6,10-11) caerá la Parusía de Jesús sobre sus cabezas.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Apocalipsis. Los 22 capítulos sin notas dogmáticas. Biblia Platense de Moseñor Straubinger. - Un Católico Perplejo


San Juan escribió el Apocalipsis en Patmos, una de las islas del mar Egeo que forman parte del Dodecaneso, durante el destierro que sufrió bajo el emperador Domiciano, probablemente hacia el año 96. Las destinatarias fueron “las siete Iglesias de Asia.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Apocalipsis de Isaías: capítulos 24, 25, 26 y 27. - Un Católico Perplejo


Dentro de la obra del profeta Isaías, los capítulos 24, 25, 26 y 27conforman un verdadero apocalipsis sobre el Tiempo Final.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*GREAT RESET*
La masonería al comienzo de su genocidio lo llama Great Reset (la Gran Revoluión), en el marco de la Agenda2030 y el luciferino Nuevo Orden Mundial.








Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org




*Primero *irán a por los cristianos practicantes, *y una vez* entronizado el anticristo, que será muy rápido, cuestión de medio años desde el comienzo de la súper revolución y colaPso general, pondrán a funcionar el exterminio global (campos de aislamiento, ley marcial, nuevos encierros, etc). La gente de este hilo los conciliares, saben de todo. Lo saben *de hace décadas.*

Ejemplo de *campos de exterminio*.





Exterminio archivos - Un Católico Perplejo







uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Sean amigos de Dios. *Elijan querer ir al cielo que a nadie que quiera ser amigo de Dios se le da la espalda. A nadie. tengan presente que uno se termina condenando porque elige *otro camino*.

_“Señor mío, más vale encontrarte sin haber resuelto tus enigmas,
que resolverlos y no encontrarte.”_ -San Agustín (Conf. I, V, 3).

_«Señor, a Ti no te pierde sino el que te abandona.”_
–San Agustín. (Conf. IV, 9.14).​


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Dic 2022)

El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano. - Un Católico Perplejo


El padre de la cronografía cristiana, Sexto Julio Africano, estableció en el año 221 la fecha del nacimiento de Cristo (25 de diciembre), medio siglo antes de que el emperador Aureliano inventase su fiesta romana del Sol Invicto en el año 274.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Quién introdujo el pagano “árbol de navidad” y su significado anticristiano - Un Católico Perplejo


El mal llamado "¨Árbol de Navidad" no es Cristiano, sino que representa al árbol prohibido a Adán y Eva (Génesis 3), es decir, a la gnosis.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## -carrancas (24 Dic 2022)

hay que beatificar a mel gibson
un grande


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Dic 2022)

Esta noche es la Natividad de Nº Sr. Jesucristo en un portal de Belén, para redención del hombre. Vino a pagar con muerte de Cruz por liberarnos de nuestra enorme deuda de muerte, por liberarnos del tirano de Satanás

Como curiosidad, el Misterio de Iniquidad que comentó San Pablo, misterio porque se mantienen oculto, del pueblo del anticristo, hoy masonería, comenzó el día en que los fariseos, saduceos y ancianos de la ley junto con la guardia del Caifás fueron a apresar Jesucristo al Monte de Getsemaní (de los olivos) para darle muerte. Desde aquel día el pueblo de Lucifer arde en llamas por conquistar el mundo. Dos mil años de incendio interior hasta hoy.

*OS HA NACIDO HOY UN SALVADOR





*​
"8 Había en la región unos pastores que moraban en el campo y estaban velando las vigilias de la noche sobre su rebaño. 9 Y se les presentó un ángel del Señor, y la gloria del Señor los envolvió con su luz, y quedaron sobrecogidos de temor. 10 Díjoles el ángel: No temáis, os anuncio una gran alegría, que es para todo el pueblo: os ha nacido hoy un Salvador, que es el Cristo Señor, en la ciudad de David."

- San Lucas 2, 8-10.





Biblias Católicas:








Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Dic 2022)

"El 23 de octubre es la fiesta de los Beatos *Mártires *de Valenciennes: 11 *monjas Ursulinas* guillotinadas por los revolucionarios franceses en 1794, por enseñar la fe católica."

"*Las Hermanas de Nazaret *- julio de *1943* - trabajaron entre polacos, bielorrusos, judíos y tártaros. Dirigían una escuela y ayudaban en la parroquia. Se ofrecieron como voluntarias a los ocupantes a cambio de los 120 habitantes del pueblo encarcelados. Murieron baleadas por los alemanes en el bosque. ".


----------



## Yarará Guazú (29 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ acaso agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio es mejor que ser crucificado ?



Debiste plantearlo al revés para que tu imprecación sobre la guerra en Ucrania sea más efectiva.

"¿Acaso agonizar clavado en una cruz es mejor que agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio?


----------



## Nicors (29 Dic 2022)

Esta en español?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Yarará Guazú dijo:


> Debiste plantearlo al revés para que tu imprecación sobre la guerra en Ucrania sea más efectiva.
> 
> "¿Acaso agonizar clavado en una cruz es mejor que agonizar durante horas debajo de los cascotes de un edificio?



Lógicamente no !

Unos clavos en las manos y los pies son heridas " leves " que la mente apacigua el dolor después del impacto inicial.
Lo que pretendían crucificando a los condenados era que sirviesen de ejemplo para aterrorizar a la población.

Una muerte lenta. Muy lenta. Días a pleno sol quemándose la piel hasta que la sed y el hambre les mataba. Precisamente que a Cristo supuestamente le clavasen una lanza, fue por compasión para acelerar su muerte.

Los romanos ante las múltiples revoluciones, crucificaban a cientos de personas a ambos lados de una avenida, como si fuesen postes de la luz para que sirviesen de escarmiento . Luego los dejaban semanas que los comiesen los cuervos hasta que no quedaba ni el esqueleto. 

Por el contrario una condena a muerte en la horca por ejemplo, es algo muy rápido y no causa tanto efecto.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ene 2023)

*Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza).*








Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)


Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza. El PDF ocupa 6 páginas (seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían tres folios por las dos caras. Artículo en wordpress : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional) PDF (6 págs.)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TedKord (5 Ene 2023)

El link de descarga está caído. Enlace a otro que funcione o torrent?


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Ene 2023)

Primer sábado de mes.


----------



## BlueOrange (Lunes a la(s) 12:20 AM)




----------

